# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  une sorte de fourmilier?

## philotte

il y a quelques jours, mon cher et tendre rentrant du travail me raconte qu'il a croisé comme une sorte de fourmilier sur la route.
bon, il rentrait de nuit, on pensait qu'il avait confondu avec un blaireau ou autre..

ce soir, je rentre du travail, et j'ai croisé moi aussi un bestiole qui avait l'air de ressembler à un fourmilier. dans les tons marrons, une tete tres allongée, court sur pattes (plus court qu'un fourmilier) mais assez long.

ça pourrait etre quelle espece à votre avis?

----------


## kiwi2202

Suffit de chercher sur google image, c'était ça ? :


C'est quand même vachement grand ces bestioles, puis surtout ça n'a rien à faire dans le coin  :hein2:

----------


## philotte

non justement, ça n'en etait pas un mais ça avait une tete similaire (tres longue) et bien plus court sur pattes   ::

----------


## Aureliedu10

C'etait pas un tapir ??

----------


## popngum

Il faisait quelle taille à peu près?

Un ragondin? (bon ok ça a pas la tête très longue mais de loin  :fou:  ), Une crocidure génétiquement modifiée   ::   ? Un simple marcassin?
Le blaireau c'est sûr que c'était pas ça? Parce que c'est l'animal sauvage qui ressemble le plus à un fourmilier en france je trouve.

Sinon oui peut être un animal d'origine étrangére qui se serait échappé d'un cirque par exmeple mais bon la description parait bizarre  :hein2:

----------


## pimousse01

c'est surement un blaireau..
en voici un vivant, très très difficile de les surprendre:


malheureusement on les voit plus souvent comme ça...


 ::

----------


## philotte

au depart, j'avais pensé à un blaireau, mais un blaireau marron uniforme..?
en taille je dirais un peu plus long et grand qu'un blaireau. avec le meme genre de petites pattes. 
un tapir non, il avait l'air poilu et plus "trapu"
apres un animal de cirque echappé, possible oui, mais qui aurait du faire pas mal de km, je l'ai croisé en pleine campagne à une vingtaine de bornes des villes accueillants des cirques

----------


## popngum

Un truc style agouti? (Je vais tous les faire je crois, ça me perturbe ton truc  :fou:  )



Non mais moi aussi je pense plutôt à un blaireau, peut être qu'il peut y avoir certaines anomalies génétiques qui influencent sur la couleur. Un marcassin aussi c'est marron, trapus avec une tête assez allongée (de loin dans un couloir sombre ça peut faire illusion   ::   )
Un animal style tamanoir en fuite j'ai quand même un peu de mal à y croire, il doit y en avoir quelques un dans les zoos français et encore...je vois pas un tel animal dans un cirque.

En tout cas quand tu sors prends ton appareil photo hein   ::

----------


## philotte

::  
j'avoue que ça me perturbe un peu aussi ce truc, je vois pas du tout ce que ça pourrait etre à part un blaireau transgenique    ::  
l'agouti à l'air assez petit, c'etait quand meme assez gros, genre un bon chien mode rase motte.
je garderais mon tel en mode appareil la prochaine fois    ::    mais bon, il m'a super surprise, il est sorti des fourrés limite à se jeter sous mes roues, j'ai juste eu le temps de faire un ecart pour l'eviter. 
alors comme je ne l'ai pas vu longtemps, peut etre que..? mais par contre, je suis sûre qu'il etait marron et pas noir et blanc  :hein2: 

ce soir je repasserais à peu pres à la meme heure qu'hier au meme endroit, avec un peu de chance je vais reussir à le revoir.

----------


## elmine

Un marcassin qui serait un peu Cyrano de Bergerac version nez?

----------


## philotte

je ne pense pas à un marcassin, c'etait plus gros et surtout, tout seul.
pas vu ce soir, j'ai juste croisé une petite souris qui traversait la route    ::  
je ne desespere pas de trouver ce que ça pourrait etre    ::

----------


## popngum

Il a un gros pif lui aussi, puis ce week end j'en ai croisé un qui se balladait tout seul aussi   ::

----------


## pliskaline

> Un truc style agouti? (Je vais tous les faire je crois, ça me perturbe ton truc  :fou:  )
> 
> 
> *Ca vit en liberté en France ça? Je n'en ai vu que dans les zoos!*
> 
> En tout cas quand tu sors prends ton appareil photo hein

----------


## Delphane

Un gros mustélidé, type glouton ?   :hein:

----------


## Karst

tamandua?

----------


## vlg1728

c'est un animal qui n'existe pas en europe, sauf dans les zoos  :hein:

----------


## Delphane

Si ce n'est ni un sanglier, ni un blaireau, ni une martre... ce n'est de toute façon pas un animal originaire de France ou d'Europe...

Donc oui, un animal échappé... particulier ? Cirque ?...

Il faudrait essayé de se renseigner pour savoir si personne d'autre ne l'aurait vu....   :hein:

----------


## philotte

il n'y a que mon cher et tendre qui l'ait vu aussi. je ne connais personne d'autre qui passe par ce chemin, meme occasionnellement. (route de campagne qui ne dessert que des petits villages)

par contre, il faudrait que je lui montre la photo du tamandua car ça m'a l'air de ressembler à ça. en plus gros peut etre, j'ai du mal à voir la taille, mais ça a l'air assez petit non? par contre, couleur uniforme je crois et plus gros. mais la tete ça m'a l'air de bien se rapprocher. par contre, me souviens pas s'il avait une longue queue ou non  :hein: 
ça me tracasse quand meme, de pas savoir ce que c'est    ::  

et j'ai pas vraiment envie d'aller voir des mairies ou autre leur demander. on l'a vu a plusieurs semaines d'intervalle donc il arrive à vivre ici. si les autorités sont prevenues, j'ai peur qu'ils n'essayent de le trapper pour le mettre on ne sais où.

----------


## popngum

Sauf erreur il me semble qu'il n'y a pas un seul tamanoir ni tamandua dans les zoos de France métropolitaine, on peut juste en observer dans quelques zoos d'Europe.

Bref à mon avis zéro chance qu'il s'agisse d'un animal de ce type qui se serait échappé, c'est hyper rare et je vois pas bien ce qu'un particulier ou un cirque ferait avec un animal pareil  :hein2:

----------


## sofiole

il y a bel et bien des tamanoirs en france dans les zoos.après je pense que si un animal s'en serait échappée , nous serions au courant .a voir si les zoos du coin en présente ou non.

----------


## l'ange rouge

> et j'ai pas vraiment envie d'aller voir des mairies ou autre leur demander. on l'a vu a plusieurs semaines d'intervalle donc il arrive à vivre ici. si les autorités sont prevenues, j'ai peur qu'ils n'essayent de le trapper pour le mettre on ne sais où.


Oui, mais si c'est un animal qui n'est pas de nos régions, il n'a rien à faire dans la nature.
Il pourrait faire des dégâts sur la biodiversité du coin.
Donc si tu l'identifies et que c'est un animal qui n'a rien à faire là, à mon avis, il faudra quand même prévenir les autorités.

----------


## pliskaline

il risque d'être abattu si on signale sa présence et comme il est seul et ne se reproduira pas, les dégâts sur l'écosystème resteront limités dans le temps    ::

----------


## vlg1728

il ne sera abattu que s'il cause des soucis. Un animal tel que celui-ci sera en priorité capturé pour rejoindre un zoo ou une réserve

----------


## popngum

> sofiole 
> il y a bel et bien des tamanoirs en france dans les zoos.après je pense que si un animal s'en serait échappée , nous serions au courant .a voir si les zoos du coin en présente ou non.


Ah ben tu m'apprends un truc, j'en ai jamais vu et j'avais lu que y'en avait pas en France. mais bon pareil, si ce genre d'animal parvient à s'échapper d'un zoo (je vois pas bien comment d'ailleurs) à mon avis ils en auraient parlé aux infos régionales par exemple.

Mais je vois pas bien non plus pourquoi il serait abattu. D'autant plus s'il s'agit d'un animal inoffensif et peut être en voie d'extinction.
Enfin si c'est vraiment une bêbête tropicale je pense qu'il faudra le signaler parce que je suis pas sûre qu'il survive longtemps ici.

----------


## sofiole

il y en a au zoo des sables d'olonne, au zoo de la bourbansais en Yles et Vilaine , au zoo de lunaret a Montpellier...et bien d'autres.
la seule solution serait bel et bien une photo même si il est difficile d'en obtenir une dans ce cas.Car en imaginant de quel animal échappé ou exotique il s'agit, notre imagination va quand même bien loin.peut être sauront nous un jour!

----------


## joe.tj

bonjour,

je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice...

si je suis tombé sur ce forum, c'est parce qu'il m'est arrivé la meme aventure que philotte,
à savoir que j'ai croisé, sur une petite route de campagne, de nuit,
un animal qui m'a tout de suite fait penser à un fourmilier,
car il avait un trop long museau et une trop grosse queue pour etre un chien.

j'ai fait quelques recherches pour savoir ce que c'etait, et je n'ai rien trouvé... jusqu'a maintenant !!!
d'apres moi et meme si ça parait bizar de croiser ça dans la nature française, qui plus est dans le nord des deux-sèvres,

mais en voyant la photo du *Tamandua*, je suis maintenant quasiment certain que c'est l'animal que j'ai vu !!

"_il  faisait la taille d'un chien mais un peu plus court sur patte par  rapport à sa longueur, il avait un corp noir mais une tete et la queue  beige (et un peu de beige sur le dos aussi), il avait un long museau, une grosse queue, des grosses pattes_" ...
non  non, malgré la concordance parfaite, je ne suis pas en train de  décrire un Tamandua, je suis en train de décrire l'animal que j'ai vu   :Smile: 

je vais continuer à chercher pour savoir ce que cet animal  pouvais bien faire ici (à 1km de chez moi !! c'est à dire relativement  loin de tout zoo ou cirque) mais je tient à remercier ceux qui m'ont  aiguillé vers le Tamandua car je n'aurai jamais trouvé tout seul.

----------


## calypso

Un tamandua, c'est impossible  :Smile:  c'est un animal excessivement rare, y compris en parcs et zoos, un seul en possède en France, il s'agit du zoo d'Amnéville en Lorraine (source : http://www.zootierliste.de/en/?klass...01&art=1080102) et ils ne font pas mention d'avoir perdu l'un des leurs. 

Ce n'est pas non plus un animal de cirque ou potentiellement de compagnie (ils sont dangereux avec leurs griffes, leur santé est très fragile et leur régime alimentaire est d'une grande complexité) donc à moins d'un gros gros trafic d'animaux menacés qui aurait pile à ce moment là laisser échapper un tamandua, il est totalement impossible d'en croiser un dans la nature en France. Que cela ressemble à un tamandua peut-être, mais ça ne peut pas en être un.

----------


## joe.tj

bah,
si ça te fait plaisir ce n'était pas un Tamandua,  :: 
c'était juste exactement le même animal (couleur, dimension, forme, allure...) mais avec un autre nom.

d'ailleurs si tu connais d'autres animaux qui sont exactement comme le Tamandua, je serais ravi que tu me donne des noms.
je reste ouvert à toutes propositions, c'est juste que l'animal le plus proche de ce j'ai vu (pour ne pas dire "exactement pareil"), c'est le Tamandua.

mais sinon quand je t'entend dire qu"_ils sont dangereux avec leurs griffes_" et quand je vois les balafres que se paye régulièrement mon chat (et qui ne sont clairement pas des griffures d'autres chats)... bah pour moi c'est un indice de plus...  :: 

t'inquiète pas, je suis moi aussi très étonné d'avoir vu un tel animal en pleine nature Française, et juste à coté de chez moi en plus (à 1km de ma maison pour être précis)
mais ce n'est pas comme si les caractéristiques physique de ce que j'ai vu était proche de beaucoup d'espèce connus;
genre, j'admet que pour quelqu'un qui n'y connais vraiment rien, on peu confondre un renard avec un petit chien, ou un tapir avec un sanglier...

mais la, le truc que j'ai vu n'avais vraiment pas une forme commune et l'animal qui s'en approche le plus... bah c'est le Tamandua.
donc en attendant de voir des photos d'animaux qui ont exactement le même aspect mais qu'il serai plausible de croiser, bah pour moi ce que j'ai vu, c'était un Tamandua.  :Big Grin: 



ps: à la réflexion, je me dit que de toute façon, peu importe l'animal que j'ai vu, c'était une espèce qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec les animaux qu'on croise naturellement en France, donc forcément c'est un animal qui n'a rien à faire la et qui a du être amené par l'Homme d'une manière ou d'une autre;
donc Tamandua ou autre, de toute façon on finira toujours par me dire qu"_il est totalement impossible d'en croiser un dans la nature en France._"
(et c'est la que je regrette de ne pas avoir une caméra dans ma voiture, ou les "google glass"... lol)

ou sinon, pour faire un peu d'humour, il est tout a fait possible de croiser des Tamandua dans la nature en France...
en Guyane par exemple...  :Embarrassment:  (mais bon, moi c'est en métropole que j'ai vu l'animal)

et comme quoi, il y a aussi des gens assé taré pour en avoir en tant qu'animal de compagnie
http://metro.co.uk/2009/04/13/the-wo...nteater-18501/
(mais celui que j'ai vu etait bien plus gros que ça)

----------


## Lysianne93

Oui pourquoi pas, j'imagine bien des gens ramenant cette espèce de Guyane, quand ils sont bébé, puis les larguer dans la nature une fois adultes, il ressemblait à celui là ?
http://redris.pagesperso-orange.fr/H...evoteau124.htm

----------


## virginy

Vous auriez pas simplement vu un renard en mue ?  Parce que si on compare cette photo/posture à votre tamatruc... on est quand même plus plausible, surtout que ça en ferait DEUX en france, en liberté....

----------


## Borium

1 de plus, car ma mère à vu exactement le même animal que vous décrivez (elle a utilisé exactement les même termes) à quelques centaine de metres par chez nous dans la Manche il y a une 10/15aine d'année et quelques semaines plus tard des amis qui sont venu chez nous un soir l'ont vu aussi. Elle est sûre que c'est pas un blaireau ou un renard et jje lui fait confiance car elle à bien l'habitude des animaux et reconnaît très bien les animaux sauvages. C'est pas la 1ère fois que j'entend parler de cet animal, par bouche à oreille notament. 
Je pense que c'est juste un animal pas connue des naturalistes et c'est pas parce que on est en zone conquise par l'homme qu'on sait tout ce qui s'y passe. Ce serait énorme certe mais en même temps l'homme à le don de passer à coté de grandes choses donc ça m'ettonerais même pas.

----------


## joe.tj

pour répondre aux questions (qui je le pense m'était destinée)

@*Lysianne* : oui ça ressemblais bien à la photo que vous montrez, juste qu'il avait des pattes un chouïa plus longues (mais vraiment pas de beaucoup)

@*virginy* : non, je ne pense pas, j'ai déjà croisé des renards lors de balades autour de chez moi et l'animal que j'ai vu avait des pattes larges à la différence du renard qui lui à des pattes plutot fines


en tout cas, je suis maintenant ultra attentif quand je rentre chez moi de nuit... et si je le croise à nouveau... je m'arreterai pour lui courir apres et le prendre en photo  ::

----------


## lilou001

Bonjour,

je suis hyper content de voir qu'internet arrive à nous faciliter les choses,
tout du moins, à se rassurer lorsque l'on vit depuis plus de vingt ans
à la campagne, que l'on voie un animal alors inconnu, et que cet animal
en question ne semble pas être endémique à mon village... (vu le témoignages précédents)

Hier soir, fin de répét avec les potes, je rentre à la maison, il est 23h30 (je vis dans les Landes).
Longue route droite, je ralenti, ici il y a des animaux qui traversent la route la nuit.
Tiens justement, un blaireau ! (L'animal est dans le fossé, il essai de remonter
pour aller de l'autre côté de la route, je ralenti pour l'observer).

Mais ce n'est pas un blaireau ça ! C'est un fourmilier ? C'est quoi ce museau ?
(en effet, l'animal, très court sur pattes, de la taille d'un blaireau, pelage marron/beige
et uniforme, utilise un museau démesurément long qu'il fait aller de gauche à droite,
comme pour cherche son chemin. Il se hisse en haut du fossé et disparaît en empruntant
un petit passage qui conduit dans les sous-bois).

J'ai bien repéré le passage de cet animal, et je pense qu'il doit passer par là de temps en temps..
Je ne vois qu'une seule chose à faire pour percer le mystère de cet animal, très mignon en somme,
installer une caméra vision nocturne à l'endroit précis où je l'ai vu hier.
Je ne dispose pas de cet appareillage, mais on en trouve pour une quarantaine d'euros (je le sais
parce que je parlais il y a quelques jours avec un ami de faire des promenades nocturnes dans la forêt.
Il faut dire dans les Landes, on a cette chance... Ignares sont ceux qui croient qu'il n'y a que des pins dans
notre département). Adios'

----------


## lilou001

J'ai pris contact avec le maire du village pour lui signaler ce que j'ai vu.
Sa réponse est des plus étrange, mais elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut...
Le lieu où j'ai vu l'animal, serait infesté de blaireau et de putois.
Il m'a dit que ce que j'ai vu n'est simplement qu'un gros putois.
Lorsqu'il chasse, son museau s'allonge et ses oreilles se courbent,
c'est pour cela m'a-il dit, que j'ai cru que c'était un fourmilier.

L'espèce n'est pas considéré comme nuisible, mais de nombreuses personnes
habitant dans ce quartier, se sont plein de poules et canards tués.
Ce serait une des caractéristiques du putois, il tue l'animal mais ne le mange pas,
contrairement au renard, qui lui, lorsqu'il apprend la chasse à ses petits, peu adopter
ce comportement, sinon, il apporte l'animal chassé avec lui et le mange plus loin.
Voila, je ne peux qu'aller dans le sens du maire, les chasseurs lui ont signalé 
la présence contraignante de ses deux types d'animaux depuis quelques mois.

----------


## Marina63

un putois? Il a déjà vu un putois dans sa vie le maire? 
Un putois ça fait la taille d'un furet! Et le museau qui s'allonge, les oreilles qui se courbent? Ca a des petites oreilles rondes un putois! il peux pas les plier XD

----------


## Houitie

Le maire s'est bien fichu de toi je pense... 
Un putois fait entre 700gr et 1.7kg donc minuscule... tu le vois à peine en voiture. 


Le blaireau lui fait une vingtaine de kilo ce qui n'a rien à voir. 
Par contre le blaireau a un museau long mais n'est absolument pas de la couleur que vous décrivez.

----------


## sourisorange

suis perturbee pour mon we

----------


## virginy

moi je vote pour le blaireau... pour peu qu'il soit jeune, ou amaigri ou en mue ou qu'il se tienne haut sur pattes quand il court, je sais pas... mais bon, je crois pas qu'on ai en France des bêtes "inconnues du bataillon" qui pédalent comme ça devant les gens... et puis les évasions de fourmiliers, on en aurait entendu parler, ça court pas les zoo.

Donc moi je vote pour blaireau  :Smile:

----------


## Chenille

Ils sont venus pour ça  ::  :

----------


## gnouf

Le blaireau j'en ai vu en vrai ( :: ), le corps est, ou en tout cas peut être, marron. Seul la tête de celle que j'ai vu était noir et blanche à rayures.
C'était assez gros, la taille d'un renard en hauteur, mais en bien gros. Un peu plus haut sur patte que sur les photo de google.

----------


## Sd77

Je viens de découvrir ce sujet assez...surprenant je dois dire.

Je pense aussi à un blaireau, il y en a qui sont vraiment énorme! Il suffit qu'il ai la tête bien sale et ça peut correspondre à vos signalements. Il y en a un paquet par ici, et j'en ai déjà aperçu qui n'avait pas la tête aussi blanche et noire que les photos d'internet (plus vers le gris/marron/noir sans une belle bande blanche au milieu).

Par contre faites attention aux blaireaux, ce sont des animaux qui peuvent être très dangereux lorsqu'ils ont peur (avec leurs énormes griffes notamment).

----------


## Chenille

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014...t-a-catus.html

----------


## Jullet

Cette histoire est quand même assez dingue  :Embarrassment:  ça attise ma curiosité!
Je dis peut-être une bêtise mais est-ce qu'il serait possible que ce mystérieux animal soit issu d'une hybridation naturelle?

----------


## Delphane

"Au début, j'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait d'un blaireau un peu bizarre..."  :: 

Un blaireau mutant, ou un effet secondaire du pastis ?...  ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

> "Au début, j'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait d'un blaireau un peu bizarre..." 
> 
> Un blaireau mutant, ou un effet secondaire du pastis ?...


J'ai pensé la même chose le "super chasseur expert de la nature" O_o qui confond une bestiole de la famille des ratons-laveurs exotiques avec un mustélidé.... bravo....

Des nouvelles de vos bestioles bizarres ?
En tout cas à vous lire, moi je suis méga fière, parceque des blaireaux "vivants" j'en ai vu plein de fois, et c'est trop mignon  :: 
Il y en a même un dans mon jardin (mes parents ont dû arrêter de jeter les coquilles d’œufs au compost, parceque Môsieur venait fouiner).
En Écosse dans un parc (pas un Zoo, un vrai parc) on pouvait voir des bébés blaireaux dormir dans leur tanière (il y avait une vitre directement dans leur "chambre"

----------


## Delphane

Je sais qu'il y a des blaireaux dans le bois au-dessus de chez mes parents, j'ai vu les traces... mais jamais les blaireaux. Ils sont trop discrets... contrairement à la renarde qui vient assez près de ma mère.  :: 

Mais je suis fan des blaireaux aussi...  ::

----------


## Dulcinea

Bonsoir à tous  :: 
Je suis tomber sur votre forum en faisant une recherche dont les termes étaient les mêmes que le titre du topic.

Vendredi soir, je roulais en voiture quand j'ai croisé la route d'un animal vraiment particulier ! La description ressemble beaucoup à toutes celles qui ont été données précédemment. Un peu moins gros qu'un blaireau et plus haut sur pattes, de couleur brune claire et surtout, un museau très allongé, c'est ce qui m'a interpelé.
effectivement, on aurait dit un mini tamanoir !!

Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que je me trouvais en Haute-Savoie, à peu près à 20km d'Annecy.

Depuis, j'essaie de trouver de quel animal il pouvait s'agir !

----------


## Delphane

Je me demande s'il ne pourrait pas s'agir d'un chien viverrin... j'avais vu un documentaire il y a un moment qui disait qu'apparemment ils commencent à coloniser l'Allemagne. Du coup, je me demande si déjà certains individus ne seraient pas allés plus loin que l'Allemagne ?...  :: 


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chien_viverrin

----------


## Geek_Mary

Bah le truc c'est que le chien viverrin, n'a pas le nez pointu du tout  :Frown: 

Par contre s'il on en croit le folklore japonais, le Tanuki (l'esprit malin du chien viverrin) peut se transformer en ce qu'il veut (même en Homme), alors pourquoi pas en fourmilier pour vous jouer des tours  ::

----------


## Michelle

Alors c'est quoi comme animal ? depuis 2011 vous avez du progresser dans vos recherches  :Smile:

----------


## Lysianne93

J'espère qu'un jour une personne arrivera à prendre une photo  ::

----------


## Naloune

> Bah le truc c'est que le chien viverrin, n'a pas le nez pointu du tout 
> 
> Par contre s'il on en croit le folklore japonais, le Tanuki (l'esprit malin du chien viverrin) peut se transformer en ce qu'il veut (même en Homme), alors pourquoi pas en fourmilier pour vous jouer des tours





 ::

----------


## Dulcinea

::  bin voui, c'est mystérieux cette affaire !

Bon, chez moi, tout le monde insiste sur sur le blaireau ou un sanglier...mais je dubite !

----------


## aliceLG

Bonsoir tout le monde! Je vous écrit car je vois que ce sujet est encore d'actualité,  depuis 2011 et personne n'a trouvé ce que pouvait être cet étrange animal.. je l'ai vu aussi (je suis rn Bretagne dans le Morbihan) une première fois il y a 6 mois: court sur pattes, poils plutôt longs, un très long museau (+ qu'un renard ou un blaireau) et dans les tons marron clair,  uniforme. Quand j'ai raconté a mes potes et a mon mari que j'avais vu une "sorte de mini fourmillier" ils se sont bien foutus de moi, sauf qu'hier en rentrant de soirée,  on a vu le même animal, sauf que là il était plutôt blanc/gris. Alors j'avais déjà fait des recherches la première fois,  et je n'ai trouvé aucune photo lui ressemblant.. ça m'intrigue trop, j'ai eu beau taper toute sorte de truc sur google.. rien! Sauf ce sujet, ici... Quelqu'un a eu plus d'information?

----------


## Geek_Mary

Mais pour ceux et celle qui l'ont vu le coati cité plus haut ne correspondrait pas ?

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014...t-a-catus.html

Parcequ'il en existe de plusieurs couleurs, et si ya des gens assez c*ns pour les ramener de Guyanne, il peut y en avoir partout en France.
https://www.google.fr/search?q=coati...w=1576&bih=784

----------


## Houitie

ça ressemble à cette photo puet etre plus non?

----------


## Thorrshamri

C'est Bigfoot! Ou l'Abominable Tamandua des Routes!  :Big Grin: 
Animal échappé d'un zoo? Peu probable. Je pencherais plutôt pour la piste d'un (ou plusieurs?) spécimens détenus de manière totalement illégale par des particuliers qui ont pu se le procurer par les filières de trafic international. 


Il peut arriver que des bêbêtes arrivent par accident chez nous, par exemple via les transports maritimes ou aériens, des passagers clandestins en quelque sorte, mais pas un mammifère de cette taille. Passe encore pour une mygale cachée dans un régime de bananes ou un jeune lézard dans un arrivage d'orchidées tropicales, mais là...non.

 Il y a des gens prêts à payer le prix fort pour se procurer certains animaux sauvages et qui se retrouvent ensuite complètement "débordés" parce qu'ils n'ont ni les connaissances, ni les installations, ni les autorisations pour s'en occuper. C'est beaucoup plus facile à trouver qu'on ne le pense, pourvu qu'on aille dans des endroits peu ou pas contrôlés, ou dans certains pays européens, Allemagne et Belgique en tête. J'ai vu de mes yeux des cobras royaux (ça fait quand même dans les 4m de long) et autres crotales à la morsure presque toujours mortelle pour l'homme et les animaux domestiques en vente libre en Allemagne, avec juste un filtrage pour ne pas laisser rentrer les moins de 21 ans, et il ne faut pas croire que ça coûte nécessairement une fortune: pour moins de 100, on peut se procurer un serpent capable de tuer plusieurs personnes...alors pourquoi pas un mammifère inoffensif de ce type? Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est qu'un tel animal, à priori issu d'Amérique centrale ou du Sud, arrive à survivre sous nos climats...

----------


## aardvark

UN AARDVARK??

----------


## Thorrshamri

C'est un oryctérope, ça, le nom que tu donnes est son nom en afrikaans  ::

----------


## ms19

Bonjour , ce soir il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose qu'à vous. J'étais en voiture vers 23h30 sur une route de campagne et j'ai vu cette sorte de mini " fourmilier ", court sur patte avec un museau très long. J'ai donc fais plusieurs recherches sur internet et pareil je ne trouve rien mis a part ce forum ://

----------


## MuzaRègne

*TI DU DIIIII*


*TI DU DIIIIII*

----------


## kapoustou

> *TI DU DIIIII*
> 
> 
> *TI DU DIIIIII*


C'est l'alerte fourmilier ?

----------


## Chenille

Je crois qu'elle se prend pour Oui-Oui  ::

----------


## Fifiririloulou

Ben tiens, pareil pour nous avec ma compagne... 1h du mat sur les route du Morvan entre en Vezelay et Clamecy et v.la t'y pas une drôle de bestiole qui traverse. La même. Long pif. Plutôt grise. Un poil rayée sur le corps. Court sur patte. Queue poilue. Un genre de fourmilier pas familier...
c'est encore un coup de l'Europe...? Mutation...?
G

----------


## sofiole

ce sujet m'intrigue de plus en plus,travaillant dans un parc animalier!vous êtes sûr de tous avoir vu cet animal?personne n'a réussi à prendre de photos?avez vous prévenu les autorités ou autres?

----------


## sofiole

comme cité plus haut,pour les personnes ayant vu cette animal étrange,ne s'agit il pas du coati????

----------


## desportivo

Bonjour,

J'avais regardé une première fois ce forum lorsqu'en 2011 j'ai aperçu un animal similaire traverser devant moi en voiture de nuit, j'ai donc à l'époque seulement vu une ombre mais mon passager a vu la même chose que moi c'est à dire un fourmilier! c'était à proximité de Bourges (forêt de Brécy)
Jeudi soir dernier je me rends dans l'Indre et vers 23h je vois traverser un fourmilier plus petit juste devant moi mais cette fois c'était à l'entrée du village (Bommiers) et il y avait un éclairage public! Je suis sur et certain cette fois d'avoir vu un fourmilier qui ressemble à celui là! Voilà si jamais vous en voyez aussi vous n'êtes pas seuls!!!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> *TI DU DIIIII*
> 
> 
> *TI DU DIIIIII*



LES ENVAHISSEURS§ ::

----------


## Chenille

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  ::

----------


## Thorrshamri

Je prends les paris, qui verra un ornithorynque vert de 3 mètres de haut sur une petite route, à la saison des champis hallucinogènes?  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Je prends les paris, qui verra un ornithorynque vert de 3 mètres de haut sur une petite route, à la saison des champis hallucinogènes?



CHICHE!

----------


## max1956

Hier soir j'ai eu un accident et malheureusement j'ai percuté sans pouvoir l'éviter exactement le genre d'animal dont vous avez donné la description. J'ai été très surpris car je n'ai encore jamais vu ce genre d'animal dans la région et cela ressemblai à un fourmilier mais comme vous l'avez bien décrit, il était court sur patte avec un long museau. Mais c'est une espèce pour moi inconnue. Y a t'il quelqu'un qui pourrai mettre un nom sur cet animal ? merci

----------


## cerbere

et tu n'as pas pris de photo?

----------


## Chelsea64

bonjour à tous,
je lis ce post depuis un petit moment.. j'ai aussi vu "la bête"..  il y a un an environ, je rentrais de ma chorale gospel, vers 22heures... je l'ai croisée dans la campagne, elle sortait d'un champ, et a traversé la route devant moi.. j'ai eu le temps de voir cet espèce de fourmilier, mais le mien semblait marron, je n'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir vu rayé... je sais bien faire la différence avec les autres animaux que je croise dans la campagne, et je n'avais jamais vu un tel animal avec cette trompe.. il s'est enfui et je pensais avoir rêvé, mais je vois que je ne suis pas seule... cet animal doit sortir à la tombée de la nuit;;; à suivre..

----------


## Tiffany86

Moi le jour où j'écrase un animal que je n'ai jamais vu, c'est claire et net que je le prend en photo. Mais bon après le prendre en photo dans vivant, ça ne doit pas être facile surtout la nuit.

----------


## MuzaRègne

"Percuté" ça veut pas forcément dire qu'il est mort, il était peut être juste blessé.


(oui oui  je kiffe tellement ce topic que je viens le voir à 2 h 33 le matin  ::  )

----------


## laulo

Moi aussi j'aime lire les news de ce forum, car j'aimerais avoir le fin mot de l'histoire sur ces "fourmiliers" ^^

----------


## MarieSue

Coucou,
 je rajoute mon grain de sel (bin oui, j'ai rien vu moi :/ ) Alors, fourmilier ou coati ?
Le truc c'est que je vois pas trop comment une espèce de fourmilier, même un peu "mutante" survivrait chez nous et même, à la lecture de vos témoignages, pullulerait presque. En revanche, le coati m'étonnerait pas du tout qu'il puisse s'échapper facilement d'un zoo, c'est très vif, ça grimpe de partout, c'est opportuniste et mange de tout. De plus ça résiste plutôt bien au froid pour suivant que ça vit à l'origine sous les tropiques. Je croirais même probable que certains cinglés ont pu en ramener, petits, d'Amérique de Sud, vu que ça s'apprivoise très bien. Par contre, lélément qui va contre lui, c'est qu'il possède une assez longue queue annelée que vous n'auriez pas pu tous manqué de voir... Du coup bin, on n'est pas plus avancé ^^ 
Mystère et suspens !

----------


## LaTchoupiBande

Hééé bien, je crois que vous aurez fait le tour des animaux exotiques x) ! J'espere que tu le reverras vite et surtout que tu pourras le prendre en photo, ça m'intrigue cette histoire ^^ !

----------


## titi974

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais regardé une première fois ce forum lorsqu'en 2011 j'ai aperçu un animal similaire traverser devant moi en voiture de nuit, j'ai donc à l'époque seulement vu une ombre mais mon passager a vu la même chose que moi c'est à dire un fourmilier! c'était à proximité de Bourges (forêt de Brécy)
> Jeudi soir dernier je me rends dans l'Indre et vers 23h je vois traverser un fourmilier plus petit juste devant moi mais cette fois c'était à l'entrée du village (Bommiers) et il y avait un éclairage public! Je suis sur et certain cette fois d'avoir vu un fourmilier qui ressemble à celui là!Pièce jointe 212635 Voilà si jamais vous en voyez aussi vous n'êtes pas seuls!!!





Bonsoir,

Hier soir vers 21h sur la route Déols/Issoudun j'ai vu un drôle d'animal que j'ai malheureusement percuté qui ressemblait fortement a un tamandua après plusieurs recherches. Il était gros et grand (haut comme un grand chien tel que Rott ou Labrador) avec de grosses pattes (une silouhette qui se rapproche de l'ours ou de l'éléphant de profil mais en beaucoup plus petit bien sur).
Il avait un long museau comme le tamandua (pas comme le tamanoir) le poil long gris mais je n'ai pas vu s'il avait une queue longue mais elle n'était pas panachée.

Je suis dégoûtée de l'avoir écrasé et reste intriguée de savoir ce que c'est en plus Desportivo a vu le même genre de bête à une vingtaine de kms de là ou je l'ai vu hier soir.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Euh.. moi si je renverse un truc que j'arrive pas à identifier, perso, je descends pas.

----------


## mel-âne

c'était ptet un ado qui revenait d'une soirée déguisée !! 
mais je suis d'accord, prenez des photos zut à la fin

----------


## antispecy

Bonjour à tous,
Comme beaucoup ici, je suis arrivé sur ce forum par hasard après avoir failli écraser un curieux animal le 26 mars 2015 en forêt d'Orléans (entre Saint-Lyé-la-Forêt et Orléans).
Aussi dingue que ça puisse paraître dans cette contrée verdoyante, c'était bien une sorte de Tamandua ! (et sûrement pas un blaireau...)
Il avait une hauteur de 40cm, une longueur de 1m30 environ, 50cm pour la queue et 30cm pour la trompe. Je parle facilement de trompe car sur les photos d'un Tamandua, on note le nez long et pointu alors qu'ici, ça terminait plutôt comme la trompe d'un éléphant (sans rapport autre  :: ).
Pour la photo comme certains demandent, impossible en freinage d'urgence !!
Bref, je garderai ce moment magique longtemps en mémoire, surtout qu'il a fait demi-tour en voyant les phares, j'ai donc eu le temps d'en profiter !
Bye.

----------


## Columba

Forêt d'Orléans, ils arrivent chez moi aussi donc ?! 
Perso tant que je n'aurais pas vu de photos ou de mes propres yeux, j'arriverais jamais à y croire.  
Faudrait se renseigner auprès de l'ONCFS.

----------


## nat34

Pourquoi pas?
N'importe qui ramène n'importe quelle espèce animale et une fois lassé s'en débarrasse dans la nature, un animal échappé d'un zoo ou d'un cirque?

----------


## Columba

Oui mais c'est déjà RARE en captivité en France, donc ça parait vraiment très très étrange d'en voir plusieurs en France qui se baladent tranquillos. 

La perruches à collier, le rossignol du Japon, le capucin bec-de-plomb, les wallabys, les écureuils de corée, les tortues de Floride... sont des espèces exotiques relativement courantes élevées en captivité. Ca ne parait donc pas très surprenants d'en croiser suite à des abandons, et que cela forme des petites colonies que l'on croise donc à l'occasion. Bon certaines espèces citées se sont carrément adaptées et donc tendent à faire partie de la faune locale désormais. 

Mais là votre machin, y'a autant de probabilités d'en croiser qu'un tigre du bengal un peu. Quand on cherche sur le net d'autres témoignages, on tombe sur ce post et il n'y a aucune publication sur ces animaux relâchés ici en France. Ca laisse sceptique, forcément.

----------


## gamba

ATTENTION DERRIÈRE TOI UN PANGOLIN

----------


## Columba

Gamba un peu de sérieux quand même, ça fait peur tout ça. Ca me rappelle les histoires de yéti et de soucoupes volantes ! Alors que c'est peut être une épidémie d'un tout autre genre


Spoiler:

----------


## gamba

Chaque fois qu'une personne ne croit pas au fourmilier, il se jette sous une voiture  ::

----------


## Chenille

Et du coup il a des ptites zailes comme une fée  ::

----------


## gamba

Tapons tous dans nos mains  ::

----------


## Naloune



----------


## vivelesbergers!

Y'a de l'ambiance, on tape dans les mains, j'arriiiive!

----------


## phacélie



----------


## antispecy

Phacélie, ton aussi tu l'as vu, n'est-ce pas ? Ca lui ressemblait beaucoup sans les lunettes !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## phacélie



----------


## Columba

En répondant au post, j'ai du mettre un appât gros comme une maison pour le trollage. 
Z'avez pas fini oui

----------


## danae1908

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai vu un animal qui ressemble à vos descriptions il y a peu de temps. J'étais persuadée d'avoir vu un fourmilier, ms en fait en voyant des photos je me suis dit que c'était pas ça, bien trop grand par rapport à ce que j'avais vu. Effectivement le tamandua est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus. Ce qui m'a frappé c'est que le bout de son nez paraissait souple et bougeait à chacuns de ses pas. Je l'ai aussi vu la nuit en voiture et mon frère l'a vu aussi. La bete etait marron. C'était sur un rond-point tout proche de la ville. Je ne trouve aucune infos non plus sur le net. Je vais le signaler à la mairie je pense. C'est fou que personne n'ai trouvé plus d'infos depuis 2011!

----------


## cristou

Marron?
Long museau?
Court sur pattes?
Qui s' attaque aux chats?????





Il est de retour!!!!!

----------


## danae1908

C'est une hypothèse  :Big Grin:

----------


## laulo

C'est toujours un plaisirs ce forum ^^

Que quelqu'un finisse par arriver à le prendre en photo pour qu'on soit enfin fixé ^^

----------


## danae1908

Difficile de faire une photo la nuit au volant. Déjà t'es en train de freiner parce qu'il surgit et traverse. Et surtout t'es scotché parce que tu comprends pas ce que cet animal qui ressemble à rien de ce que tu connais en France fout là tranquillement sur la route!! C'est sûr qu'il est pas hyper furtif ms qd même! Et puis une photo de nuit prise vite fait avant qu'il disparaisse ds la nature ça sera sans doute flou, ms on sait jamais. En tt cas si par miracle quelqu'un arrive à photographier ou filmer cet animal qu'il nous en fasse profiter oui. Le défis est lancé ms depuis le temps tjs rien apparemment  :Frown:   C'est qd même hyper frustrant de pas savoir ce que c'est.

----------


## phacélie

ce serait déjà bien de savoir où cet animal a été aperçu, afin de savoir s'il y en a en plusieurs endroits /s'il y en a plusieurs et d'alerter les personnes habitant dans le(s) coin(s) pour qu'elles ouvrent l'oeil et soient éventuellement prêtes à le(s) rechercher/filmer/photographier...

----------


## danae1908

Pour ma part c'était en Charente à l'entrée d'Angoulême. Il y a eu plusieurs lieux mentionnés par d'autres personnes en France.

----------


## phacélie

:: 

 je récapépète les infos trouvées dans les témoignages sur le topic :

- dans le nord des deux-sèvres, signalé ici le 13/06/2013 par http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/joe-tj-111370/

- dans la Manche il y a une 10/15aine d'année  signalé par http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/borium-75023/

- dans les Landes, 28/11/2013, http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/lilou001-117424/

- en Haute-Savoie, à peu près à 20km d'Annecy, 26/01/2014 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/dulcinea-119792/

- en Bretagne dans le Morbihan, 02/02/2014 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/alicelg-120038/

- dans le Limousin vers Brive, 21/04/2014 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/ms19-122544/

- dans le Morvan entre en Vezelay et Clamecy, 04/05/2014 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...loulou-122924/

- à proximité de Bourges (forêt de Brécy) en 2011 et à Bommiers dans l'Indre, 29/06/2014 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/desportivo-124282/

- vers Déols/Issoudun (_même région que ligne au-dessus_), 26/03/2015 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/titi974-131871/

- en forêt d'Orléans (entre Saint-Lyé-la-Forêt et Orléans), 28/03/2015 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/antispecy-131908/

- en Charente à l'entrée d'Angoulême, 15/05/2015 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/danae1908-132765/

- à coté de Poitiers (86) 18/06/2015 http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/calimegot-133588/


... kikisorè faire une carte ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonjour, je lisais plus haut une description du marcassin.... Un marcassin est a rayures strictement, il ne quitte pas sa mere et est tout petit, ensuite il devient roux plus ou moins sombre plus ou moins gros selon le sexe puis marron voire noir il peut avoir le corps plus ou moins trappu plus ou moins haut sur pattes et se prommener seul en apparence, les autres suivant a quelques minutes, un blaireau peut avoir des anomalies de couleur dans la nuit on le voit tres gros et tres sombre...

----------


## calimegot

PAREIL QUE VOUS... J'HALLUCINE ENCOre !!!
J'ai 37 ans... je roule beaucoup de nuit, j'adore les animaux, j'ai observé de nombreux blaireaux quand j'habitais a Grenoble.
Hier soir à coté de Poitiers (86) 3h30 du mat... obligé de piler à 50km/H pour laisser passer un animal que j'ai encore du mal à oublier tant je suis certains de ce que j'ai vu devant mes phares a 5m du capot...
En rentant, j'ai cherché directement "blaireau marron" et je suis tombé sur ce forum...
J'ai expliqué à ma femme :
Animal environ 1m20 de long (peut etre plus)
Museau long avec le bout un peu carré (écrasé, donc pas aussi effilé qu'un fourmilier)
court sur pattes, completement marron. des griffes assez grosses.
une queue courte (30cm ?) trappue et poilue de facon épaisse
un pelage dense, et relativement long (un peu a la maniere d'un paresseux : poils epais et duveteux ! rien a voir avec le poil dur d'un blaireau)
J'ai cligné des yeux tellement j'ai été surpris...
Dans le 86 je croise souvent des blaireaux (rien a voir...) des sangliers, renards, cervidés...
MAIS LA... j'en SUIS ENCORE SUR LE CUL...
Les photos du forum qui s'approche le plus seraitent effectivement le Tamandua, mais pour ma part, la queue était plus courte.
Je viens de la ferme... des animaux j'en ai vu bcp en captivité, idem la nuit plutot sauvages... mais ce truc........
Ca ma tellement éberlué que j'ai cherché direct sur le net a 3h30 (et j'avais rien picolé, pour ceux que ca tente de vanner)...
Je me suis inscrit sur ce forum rien que pour répondre à ce sujet.

----------


## phacélie

bonjour calimegot,
sûr que tu ne nous fais pas une blague ?
tu n'as pas pris de photo, toi non plus ?
c'est dingue cette histoire quand même...
as-tu essayé d'en parler aux chasseurs de ton coin pour savoir si qqun l'a vu aussi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'édite mon récapitulatif au dessus

toujours personne qui saurait nous faire une carte ?

----------


## calimegot

JE VIENS DE TROUVER QQC QUI RESSEMBLE A 100% a ce que j'ai vu cette nuit...
c'est ca
http://www.safari-tanzanie.com/VENEZ...a_IMG_1058.jpg
http://www.nundafoto.net/forum/topic...des-fin?page=6

un tamandua, et quand je vois les poils de sa queue, je comprends pourquoi je l'ai vue courte dans le noir...
putain, exactement le même, regardez, le bout du nez carré, long, marron, les poils epais sur la base de la queue... c'est exactement ca que j'ai vu...
EDIT DE MON POST (désolé, mais ce message est finalement apparu apres coup... ca fait doublon avec le suivant)

----------


## calimegot

Mon pere chasse depuis plus de 45 ans... jamais entendu parler... et je pense que si je lui montre la photo, il se foutra de ma gueule... 
Moi même j'ai du mal à y croire...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre celui que j'ai vu etait plus foncé, et les poils un tout petit peu plus long...
La queue m'a semblé courte, mais quand je vois que la base est poilue, le reste lisse, alors je n'ai peut etre simplement pas vu le bout de la queue dans le noir.

----------


## laulo

Allons nous finir par avoir le fin mot de cette histoire, et des photos depuis le temps !!! 

Ton idée de la carte serait pas mal Phacélie, pour cibler tous les points de recensement  et le nombre d'individus ^^

----------


## Phnix

Faut faire une battue  ::

----------


## chanloue

> Faut faire une battue


il va falloir ratisser large hein !!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Toute la France (et pis aussi la Belgique et l'ouest de l'Allemagne, la Suisse et le Nord de l'Italie pour faire bonne mesure. On se donne la main, et on avance tous d'un pas en même temps... Puis d'un autre... S'il arrive encore à nous échapper après ça, c'est vraiment qu'on est des nuls (ou des alcoolos, faut voir)! ::

----------


## chanloue

justement, peut être seuls les alcoolo voient ils ! et là, je vais me faire tomber sur le paletot par tous ceux qui ont vu ces bêtes impossibles à photographier sur les routes de France !

----------


## Phnix

Y a plus qu'à boire nous aussi  ::

----------


## Houitie

voilà comment cette nuit j'ai rêvé que je me promenais de nuit en forêt et que j'étais tuée par le fourmilier parce qu'il voulait que je le prenne en photo et que j'ia oublié l'appareil. Je ne vous remercie pas pour mes rêves bizarres !

----------


## chanloue

ho non... pour une fois que tu en avais un de coopératif !

----------


## Houitie

Oui il voulait même bien dialoguer c'est dingue. D'ialleurs il lit le post sur Rescue... 
Faites moi abattre je deviens cinglée.

----------


## chanloue

mais non, tu seras peut être le porte parole de ces fourmiliers !

----------


## Houitie

j'aurai du lui dire de se créer un profil et de poster dans le trombi, ppfff je ne pense à rien.

----------


## chanloue

la nuit prochaine !

----------


## Houitie

Bah non je suis morte il m'a tué !

----------


## chanloue

pfff... je crois que Phnix avait raison... je vais me mettre à boire aussi... je ne comprends plus rien !!

----------


## gamba

Tu es l'Elue, la Prophétesse du Pangolin Zinzin  ::

----------


## chanloue

que doit on faire ?? se lever ou se prosterner pour Houitie ??

----------


## Houitie

Oui ! Allez y ! enfin sur ma dépouille !

----------


## gnouf

Je veux bien faire la carte, mais pas dans l'immédiat...

----------


## Phnix

Le Pangolin Zinzin annonce la venue du Grand Photographe, Prophète de Temps à Venir et de Réchauffement Climatique. Houitie est la Voie du Pangolin Zinzin. 
Qui sera le Grand Photographe ? Est-il déjà né ? Passera-t-il par ce forum ? 
Prions le Pangolin Zinzin afin que sa Bonne Parole se répande (et que le Grand Photographe le prenne vite en photo)

----------


## phacélie

merci beaucoup gnouf  :: 
(moi trop nulle, sais pas faire  )

nan, mais arrêtez de chambrer, les autres, après tout c'est peut-être vrai et on n'aura plus de témoignages si les gens sont timides 

et puis calimegot a dit 


> (et j'avais rien picolé, pour ceux que ca tente de vanner)...


   ::

----------


## Houitie

Non mais je ne me moque pas le pire, c'est un réel rêve ! 
Perso je suis le post et j'espere vraiment avoir la réponse un jour.

----------


## Phnix

Tous mes messages étaient très sérieux (bon, peut-être un peu moins l'histoire de Pangolin Zinzin et de Photographe  ), je suis comme tout le monde ici, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que c'est !

----------


## Kyt's

Pattes, sors de ces corps

----------


## vivelesbergers!



----------


## Naloune

Bon 
J'ai eu une révélation là, et pourquoi pas un raton laveur. Apparemment on en trouve pas mal en France maintenant.

----------


## nat34

Qui pourrait croire que des wallabies vivent et se reproduisent  en France?

----------


## Columba

Les wallabies sont des animaux très communs dans les parcs en captivité. Donc qu'il en existe des colonies retournées à l'état sauvage en France n'est pas très choquant. Mais qu'une espèce rarement vu en captivité se retrouve en nombre important en liberté en France, ça parait super chelou. 

Ceci est ma dernière intervention avant que je ne vois moi-même un jour l'animal

----------


## danae1908

J'ai trouvé le carcajou, encore un nom d'animal bizarre que je ne connaissais pas qui ressemble bien à cette curiosité vue devant mes phares appelé aussi glouton. Il lui manque le long museau qui se rapproche plus du blaireau d'Amérique.

----------


## danae1908

[QUOTE=calimegot;2646748]JE VIENS DE TROUVER QQC QUI RESSEMBLE A 100% a ce que j'ai vu cette nuit...
c'est ca
http://www.safari-tanzanie.com/VENEZ...a_IMG_1058.jpg
http://www.nundafoto.net/forum/topic...des-fin?page=6

un tamandua, et quand je vois les poils de sa queue, je comprends pourquoi je l'ai vue courte dans le noir...


Je suis d'accord avec toi calimegot pour la ressemblance sauf la queue qui n'est pas si longue et les poils plus long et pas si clair pour celui que j'ai vu.

----------


## danae1908

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fich...England-8a.jpg

----------


## danae1908

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fich...yes,_2007).jpg

----------


## danae1908

Pour la petite histoire j'ai vu que le carcajou pourrait être à l'origine de la bête du Gévaudan et que son nom en anglais est wolverine! Une bête assez agressive en fait. Voilà pour mes dernières trouvailles, en tt cas même si on trouve pas la véritable bête on aura appris des choses ;D

----------


## marine22

Une genette?

----------


## danae1908

Non

----------


## chanloue

toujours pas de photos prises sur le fait ?? dommage.. merci pour les diverses propositions !

----------


## Delphane

> Pour la petite histoire j'ai vu que le carcajou pourrait être à l'origine de la bête du Gévaudan et que son nom en anglais est wolverine! Une bête assez agressive en fait.


Le glouton (ou carcajou au Canada, ou wolverine pour les anglophones) est effectivement un animal très combatif - on peut le voir tenir tête à des ours, et leur faire lâcher l'affaire...  Il peut aussi tuer un orignal.
Cependant, en ce qui concerne la Bête du Gévaudan, je doute fort que ça soit une hypothèse plausible (même si je l'ai vue évoquée parfois, mais c'est vraiment fantaisiste selon moi, aussi fantaisiste que l'hypothèse du tigre aux dents de sabres ou autre animal préhistorique en fait... ) : il est beaucoup trop petit (les plus gros spécimen pèsent au mieux une vingtaine de kilos...) et ne correspond pas du tout aux descriptions des témoins - taille d'un veau d'un an, l'animal devait peser au moins 50 kg etc... 
(pour moi, la Bête était vraisemblablement un hybride de chien mâtin et de loup, probablement dressé de surcroît ; le comportement de la Bête n'étant pas celui d'un animal sauvage, mais bien celui d'un animal domestiqué et habitué à l'homme). 


Fin du HS... (on pourrait aussi ouvrir un topic sur la Bête du Gévaudan... mais si on fait un fil pour chacune de mes obsessions, on a pas fini... )

----------


## danae1908

Je disais ça pour son caractère agressif qui paraissait étonnant pour sa taille justement, et je trouvais ça drôle qu'il ai été cité comme possible Bête, pas comme une vérité historique car l'hypothèse d'une bête qui tue pour le plaisir ne me paraît pas réaliste. Je ne m'étais jamais penché sur l'identité véritable de la bête du Gévaudan ms l'hypothèse d'un animal dressé et d'un homme qui tue me semble bcp plus probable en effet.

Après, pour en revenir à notre animal inconnu je ne veux pas non plus faire peur, il ne semblait pas agressif et même plutôt nonchalant, il est passé en trottinant devant les phares.

Tjs pas d'images ms peu être qu'on en aura pas. J'avais envoyé un mail à des responsables de la faune du coin et j'ai pas eu de réponse.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée à qui on pourrait s'adresser?

----------


## phacélie

il vaut mieux téléphoner sans doute...
ONCFS, ONF, Museum national d'histoire naturelle ?

----------


## napalm

Ça fait des années que ce truc m’interroge... Bon en farfouillant sur le net et dans la famille du fourmilier il y a l'*Oryctérope du Cap* ou le *Myrmidon* mais la question ça serait surtout de savoir ce qu'ils foutaient là... Ralala j'ai envie de savoir !!

----------


## chanloue

le myrmidon, je ne pense pas.. il est tout petit !!
l oryctérope.. oui, effectivement, que serait il venu se perdre sur notre continent ?? 
c est Houitie qui devait être le porte parole/photographe de cette bestiole, non ??

----------


## Houitie

Je parcours les bois de nuit sans relache, l'appareil à la main,  depuis mais sans rencontre avec THE bestiole ! 
Bon ok c'est pas vrai... mais j'aimerai bien le revoir et le photographier.

----------


## chanloue

vous êtes courageuses les filles !! je croise assez de choses bizarres (2 pattes généralement) lors de mes promenades avec mes chiens, je n ai pas envie de croiser en plus cette bestiole !

----------


## Tchymnis

Ce sujet est fascinant... *-*
Bien sûr, on dirait que les points où il est apparu contournent soigneusement l'Alsace... >_<
Ça m'aurait bien tenté de me faire quelques soirées de chasse à la créature mystérieuse...
J'espère qu'une photo pourra être prise un jour !

----------


## surmulot

Bestiole mythique car sans photo impossible d'identifier cette creature car la plupart de celles citees ne sont pas autochtones mais seraient plutot echappees d'un zoo. Taille, couleur, morphologie du corps et de la tete, diurne, nocturne, taille des yeux, oreilles etc... Un portrait robot svp ..

----------


## Delphane

Pour celles qui ont croisé cette drôle de bestiole non-identifiée (DBNI)... il pourrait être pas mal de revenir sur les lieux (de jour, pas nécessairement de nuit avec une lampe torche) pour simplement voir s'il est possible de retrouver des empreintes...  ::

----------


## Houitie

Cette bestiole m'a fait arriver en retard chez le véto !!!! 
Elle a traversé devant ma voiture en plein jour tout à l'heure. J'ai pilé, je me suis garée avec mon portable pour prendre une photo mais bien sur elle avait disparu bien avant. Je suis allée interroger l'agriculteur qui a du lui faire peur avec son tracteur qui m'a répondu que c'était un renard.... mais je suis sure que non, queue bien plus fine, tête en pointe, couleur plus foncée. 
Bref, c'était à St Germain sur Moine dans le 49, pas loin du pont qui passe sous la 4 voies.

----------


## napalm

Dommage !!! C'est fou cette histoire...

----------


## mllecaro

Je vais scruter quand je serais en deplacement sur saint Germain houitie! Ça m'intrigue énormément...

----------


## Solenval

Bonjour à tous, 
Avec mon mari nous venons d'en croiser un également dans la forêt entre St Benoît la Forêt et Huismes en Indre-et-Loire. 
C'est en recherchant des images de tamanoir que j'ai trouvé ce forum, et je confirme toutes les descriptions précédentes: plus petit qu'un tamanoir mais le même museau allongé, ce n'est pas un blaireau, ni un renard, ni un marcassin, ni aucun autre animal connu que l'on croise habituellement en forêt...
Nous l'avons vu en pleine nuit, il a traversé la route juste devant nous pour s'enfoncer dans les fourrés. Donc désolée mais nous non plus nous n'avons pas pu prendre de photos!!!
La description qui ressemble le plus est celle du tamandua.
Je précise que nous passons sur cette route plusieurs fois par semaine depuis plus de 16 ans et que c'est la première fois que nous croisons ce type d'animal!
Nous avions pensé aussi à un animal échappé d'un zoo (ou relâché dans le nature par un braconnier qui l'aurait trouvé envahissant?!?) mais au vu des témoignages précédents, et de leur localisation géographique cela semble très improbable...

----------


## Solenval

Ça n'était pas un Oryctérope du Cap, les pattes étaient plus courtes et trapues, et il n'avait pas de grandes oreilles. La couleur de la fourrure était dans les tons marron clair - beige.
Ci-dessous le lien vers ce qui lui ressemble le plus, en sachant que nous ne l'avons vu que très furtivement et à la lueur des phares, mais nous étions 2 à le voir... Et nous sommes d'accord aussi sur la ressemblance avec le Tamandua plus qu'avec aucun autre animal.
http://cmap.upb.edu.co/rid=119525971...tradactyla.jpg
J'espère que d'autres témoignages pourront nous éclairer...
C'est comme le Marsupilami, un animal qu'on pensait qui n'existait pas mais qui n'existe!

----------


## Fredouille33

Si c'est cette bestiole, il faut peut être aussi regarder dans les arbres si vous le cherchez, apparemment ça grimpe bien !



 Cette bestiole exotique ne va elle pas mourir si on a un hiver rude dans nos forêts française ??

----------


## mllecaro

Et tout ceux qui l'ont vue, est-ce que vous avez contacté l'ONF et ou les pompiers? si c'est vrai des scientifiques seraient intéressés.

----------


## Columba

Bof non sinon le mythe ne survivrait pas

----------


## Cidji

Bonsoir, 
Je me suis inscrite sur ce forum exclusivement pour répondre à cette discussion ... 
J'ai à l'instant en rentrant du travail croiser une bestiole qui ressemblait à un fourmilier .... 
Passionnée par les animaux depuis que je suis toute petite, j'ai bugué pendant bien 5 minutes dans ma voiture quand ce 'fourmilier' a traversé d'un pas nonchalant devant mes roues en sachant pertinemment que c'était impossible de croiser un fourmilier dans ma région (sachant que ces animaux ne vivent que dans les forêts tropicales d'amérique du sud)... Il a disparu dans la forêt avoisinant la route mais je suis sous le choc ... 
Je suis formelle, ce n'est ni un blaireau ni un sanglier (j'en ai croisé un quelques jours avant ce soir et cela n'a rien a voir !!), c'est vraiment un fourmilier .... une trompe longue et souple qui se balançait de droite a gauche au rythme de ses pas, pelage marron très fourni et une queue relativement courte ... Pour moi on dirai vraiment un glouton niveau morphologie du corps mais avec cette longue trompe en plus ... Je suis perturbée je ne pense pas réussir à dormir ! 

Je travaille tout les soirs à Vaugines (dans le Vaucluse 84) et cette bête à traverser devant ma voiture à la sortie du petit village de Cucuron (84) que je dois traverser pour me rendre dans ma ville (à Pertuis à 15 minutes de là) ... 
Je m'y connais vraiment en animaux et je suis vraiment perturbé de voir ceci dans le coin ... (sachant qu'il fait quand même super froid en ce moment...) Je sais que le zoo de la Barben près de Salon de Provence (13) possèdent des fourmiliers mais ça me parait énorme qu'un fourmilier se soit échappé et quand bien même il l'aurait fait qu'il soit si loin du zoo d'origine ... 

Etant donné que j'emprunte cette route tout les soirs j'espère pouvoir le revoir et avoir le réflexe de prendre une photo pour élucider ce mystère ... Je pense que cela va me travailler .... En tout cas en rentrant à 22h et en me précipitant sur Internet pour trouver de quel animal il peut s'agir, je n'ai trouvé que ce forum et je suis heureuse de ne pas être folle puisque d'autres l'ont vu aussi ... 

C'est vraiment ouf cette histoire ....

----------


## elmine

Le fourmillier est arrivé près de chez moi !!   ::   ::

----------


## surmulot

Prise de substances hallucinogenes lol !!! Ou monstre du Lochness echappe d'Ecosse !!

----------


## Houitie

http://www.ouest-france.fr/insolite/...ratops-4041274

----------


## Rabibi

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum afin d'apporter ma contribution à ce sujet.
J'ai été témoin hier soir du passage d'un animal tel que décrit par plusieurs membres sur ce même sujet.
Il s'agissait donc à mon avis d'une sorte de fourmilier.
Il  était environ 4h10 du matin (18/02/2016). A savoir que la température  cette nuit là oscillait entre 0,0°C et 0,5°C. Il neigeait depuis environ  1h15-1h30 de temps (pas de grosse précipitation de neige).
D'une taille d'un gros chat, de couleur marron assez clair mais sans plus et d'une robe qui me semblait unie.
Sa  tête était très allongée, j'ai passé du temps à regarder les images  correspondant aux animaux avec lesquels on peut être amené à confondre  ce drôle d'animal mais il ne correspond à aucun d'entre eux.
Par  rapport aux descriptions des autres membres j'ai un petit détail à  ajouter, celui que j'ai vu avait une queue assez touffue. Le poil sur  tout le corps n'était pas raz mais pas très long non plus.
Il avait  une démarche assez lente. Il est passé devant moi venant d'un champs de  vache se trouvant en contrebas de la route. Il a ensuite traversé la  route puis un fossé avec un peu d'eau dedans (moins de 20cm de fond).  J'ai surtout remarqué que sa démarche était lente et approximative  lorsqu'il remontait le fossé pour s'en aller dans l'autre champs de  vache.

Où cela s'est-il passé? Cerise sur le gâteau j'arrivais  tout juste chez moi. J'habite dans le Maine et Loire (49) à quelques  dizaines de minutes d'Angers. J'ai donc été voir ce midi l'endroit du  passage de cette bête. J'ai pris des photos, j'ai relevé une empreinte  de patte à l'endroit de la remontée du fossé. L'endroit même où il me  semblait avoir une démarche lente. J'ai également ramassé quelques poils  restés accrochés dans les ronces. Par contre aucune certitude quand à  la provenance des poils et de la trace de patte. Il y a d'autres animaux  qui passent là (pas d'animaux de grande taille).

Si certains  d'entre vous sont des spécialistes et veulent venir analyser d'eux même  cet endroit ou récupérer les poils trouvés sur place (il y en a encore  d'autres à ramasser si besoin) n'hésitez pas à prendre contact avec moi.  
Je ne sais pas si je serai averti des nouveaux message sur ce  sujet, n'hésitez donc pas à m'envoyer un message privé ou tout autre  alerte pour me dire que vous souhaitez me contacter.

Bonne recherche à tous et bonne journée.
Cordialement.

----------


## Houitie

Pouvez vous mettre les photos? 
(ou me les envoyer par mail si vous n'y arrivez pas et que vous voulez que je les mette tpatoune@hotmail.com)
Vous êtes loin de St Germain sur Moine? parce que dans le 49 c'est là que je l'ai vu.

----------


## Rabibi

Bonjour,

Je suis à l'opposé, à côté de Durtal.
J'ai quelques petites choses à faire puis je vous envoie les photos. Si vraiment vous êtes calés sur le sujet et que vous avez la possibilité de venir n'hésitez pas. La trace (voir les traces car cet après-midi j'ai montré l'endroit à un ami et lui a repéré une trace suspecte de l'autre côté de la route dans la boue) sont bien plus visibles à l'oeil qu'en photo.
J'aimerai bien installer un dispositif comme une caméra nocturne ou autre afin d'essayer de filmer l'endroit où il est passé durant la nuit mais je n'en suis pas équipé. Il me semble qu'il est possible de se procurer aussi des jumelles à vision nocturne mais là il faut rester à faire le guet. 

Cordialement.

----------


## Houitie

Non je ne suis pas calée mais ça m'intrigue. Je voulais faire un petit dossier pour demander à des spécialistes (onf) après mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de les contacter par mail...

----------


## Rabibi

Bonsoir,

Les photos sont en cours de chargement (par e-mail). J'espère que ça passera car elles sont volumineuses.
Si votre dossier abouti je garde dans un sachet plastique les poils trouvés sur place. N'hésitez pas à me les demander au besoin.

Cordialement.

----------


## Phnix

Les recherches avancent !

----------


## Houitie

J'ai bien reçu les photos mais on ne voit pas grand chose. J'essaierai d'en mettre ce soir sur le forum.

----------


## Rabibi

Bonsoir,

Oui malheureusement les photos gomment la profondeur de la trace. Elle fait environ de 7 à 8 cm de large pour 7 à 8 cm de long au sol. Le tapis de feuille gâche un peu la visibilité.

Bonne soirée.
Cordialement.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Avez-vous pensé à demander le prêt d'un piège-photo?

----------


## Rabibi

Bonjour,

Je passe sur le forum pour ajouter une information que j'ai oublié de noter.
Je viens de prendre la mesure, l'endroit ou j'ai croisé l'animal se trouve à 435 mètres de la rivière la plus proche. A savoir que la direction dont il venait correspondait exactement à la direction de la rivière la plus proche. Il s'agit du Loir (Le Loir, à ne pas confondre avec La Loire qui passe à 24km de chez moi).

"*vivelesbergers!*" : Je viens de regarder à quoi correspondait piège-photo et effectivement c'est exactement ce qu'il faut pour vérifier le passage d'un animal. Cependant je n'ai aucune idée de la manière de se procurer ce type d'équipement.

Bonne journée.
Cordialement.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Certaines associations en ont, des mairies aussi, l'ONF, l'ONCFS, et des sociétés de chasse. Toujours dans le même but : vérifier le passage (on la présence) d'un animal. Après, est-ce qu'ils les mettraient à disposition... Ca je ne sais pas!

----------


## phacélie

merci Cidji et Rabibi pour vos témoignages  :Smile: 

....alors Houitie, ces photos  ? 

pas toujours facile d'en obtenir des images , pensez au moulage pour les empreintes.

----------


## mllecaro

Vous allez me dire que ça ne ressemble pas mais c'est pas ça que vous avez vu?

----------


## Houitie

Non tête plus longue et bestiole pas tachetée.

----------


## phacélie

> ....alors Houitie, ces photos ?


 ::

----------


## Houitie

A chaque fois je ne suis pas sur le bon PC pour les mettre... mais il faut juste que j'y pense au bon moment...

----------


## Houitie

Perso j'ai vu plusieurs fois des blaireaux (bon aussi sur 2 pattes hein) mais là c'était plus haut et avec le nez plus allongé qu'un blaireau !

----------


## Houitie

Voici les photos... avec retard je sais. (pas sur d'avoir le temps de tout mettre le reste arrivera cet apm sinon car rando dans 10 minutes)

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Vous allez me dire que ça ne ressemble pas mais c'est pas ça que vous avez vu?



Ca c'est une genette, et j'en croise souvent!
Très bel animal (et très timide)!

----------


## Columba

Tu en croises souvent ? Tu as un détecteur ou bien ?  :: 
S'pas si commun que ça comme bestiole.

----------


## mllecaro

Je suis jalouse je rêverai de voir une genette!!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Baladez-vous entre deux et quatre heures du matin avec votre voiture en bordure de forêt, je vous garantis que vous finirez par en croiser une!
Elles sont très timides, mais il y en a!
Tellement timides qu'on les avait pensé éteintes dans certains départements, jusqu'à ce que les piégeurs viennent apporter des photos pour prouver que non, ils n'avaient pas picolé (véridique!) parce qu'elles se prennent souvent dans les trappes destinées aux ragondins, toujours la nuit. Ils doivent les relâcher au plus tard 2h après le lever du soleil, alors impossible de les emmener pour les faire identifier par un pro, mais les photos permettent de prouver sans l'ombre d'un doute que c'étaient bien des genettes!

----------


## phacélie

merci pour les photos Houitie mais c'est vrai qu'on n'y voit pas grand chose...

----------


## elmine

Ceyx qui ont vu la "bêêêêêête", ça ne pourrait pas être un coati? J'ai appris que la Réserve de la Haute Touche en avait égaré il y a quelques années, je ne sais pas si c'est proche.

----------


## mllecaro

http://www.directmatin.fr/environnem...d-ouest-647205

----------


## vivelesbergers!

ahaaaa, ça se précise!

----------


## phacélie

le coati roux est désormais sur la liste noire des animaux invasifs d'europe...
http://www.lemonde.fr/biodiversite/a...6_1652692.html
il y a une photo ici https://fr.sputniknews.com/insolite/...nimaux-europe/

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Des coatis donc?

----------


## phacélie

probable en tous cas.

----------


## nat34

Ah, ou sont les sceptiques moqueu(rs)ses ?

----------


## phacélie

aux abonnés absents

----------


## Columba

> Ah, ou sont les sceptiques moqueu(rs)ses ?


Présente  

Ce qui m'intrigue quand même : d'où viennent-ils ? Je n'ai pas l'impression que le marché noir de coati soit super luxuriant en France...

----------


## nat34

> Ceyx qui ont vu la "bêêêêêête", ça ne pourrait pas être un coati? J'ai appris que la Réserve de la Haute Touche en avait égaré il y a quelques années, je ne sais pas si c'est proche.


Départ de là ?
Un peu comme les cousins du kangourou en fait.

----------


## Houitie

Mon père se foutait de moi depuis des mois... et il en a croisé un sur la route en rentrant du boulot. Vengeance de ma part vous n'imaginez même pas comme je rigole.

----------


## nat34



----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Ah, ou sont les sceptiques moqueu(rs)ses ?



Présente!

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## phacélie

Guichet Du Savoir :: Consulter le sujet - Une bête bizarre..  :: 

 :: 
VIDEO. Quel est cet animal encore plus câlin qu'un chat ? - 30 octobre 2015 - Sciencesetavenir.fr

Ce n'est pas un N.A.C, mais un animal indésirable - Lot Nature  :Frown:

----------


## Segusia52

> Baladez-vous entre deux et quatre heures du matin avec votre voiture en bordure de forêt, je vous garantis que vous finirez par en croiser une!
> Elles sont très timides, mais il y en a!


C'est "ben vrrai, ça" ! 

Y 'a guère que des jeunettes pour traîner en voiture dans les bois à point d'heure.

Mais elles sont pas si timides que ça, les bougresses, et rarement seules !

----------


## Delphane

Perso, nuisible ou pas, je crois pas que je signalerais à qui que se soit si j'en voyais un... pour qu'il se fasse flinguer sans autre forme de procès...  ::  (en plus bon, ça a quand-même une bonne bouille. Je sais, c'est pas sensé être un argument, mais quand-même, ça a une bonne bouille...  :: )

----------


## Columba

> Mon père se foutait de moi depuis des mois... et il en a croisé un sur la route en rentrant du boulot. Vengeance de ma part vous n'imaginez même pas comme je rigole.


Comme je vais bientôt revenir dans ton coin on verra si j'en croise

----------


## Houitie

Mon père habite dans le loir et cher  :Stick Out Tongue:  donc ouvre l'oeil.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> C'est "ben vrrai, ça" ! 
> 
> Y 'a guère que des jeunettes pour traîner en voiture dans les bois à point d'heure.
> 
> Mais elles sont pas si timides que ça, les bougresses, et rarement seules !

----------


## ggautier49

Bonjour,

C'est incroyable !!! Nous avons croisé exactement le même genre d'animal, à aussi 1 km de chez nous, en pleine nuit hier soir !  Avec mon mari, on a fait un écart sur la route pour l'éviter ! On était très surpris de voir ce genre d'animal ici, j'ai tout de suite pensé à un tatoo et mon mari à un fourmilier. Il avait un très long museau avec de grands poils beiges et noirs et une grande queue avec de longs poils. 

Nous aussi avons pensé à un animal qui se serait échappé d'un cirque ou autre !?

Que devons nous faire ? Devons-nous prévenir la mairie ? ou quelqu'un d'autre ?

Merci de votre aide car nous avons peur que cet animal se fasse tuer par des chasseurs !





[QUOTE=joe.tj;1793936]bonjour,

je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice...

si je suis tombé sur ce forum, c'est parce qu'il m'est arrivé la meme aventure que philotte,
à savoir que j'ai croisé, sur une petite route de campagne, de nuit,
un animal qui m'a tout de suite fait penser à un fourmilier,
car il avait un trop long museau et une trop grosse queue pour etre un chien.

j'ai fait quelques recherches pour savoir ce que c'etait, et je n'ai rien trouvé... jusqu'a maintenant !!!
d'apres moi et meme si ça parait bizar de croiser ça dans la nature française, qui plus est dans le nord des deux-sèvres,

mais en voyant la photo du *Tamandua*, je suis maintenant quasiment certain que c'est l'animal que j'ai vu !!

"_il  faisait la taille d'un chien mais un peu plus court sur patte par  rapport à sa longueur, il avait un corp noir mais une tete et la queue  beige (et un peu de beige sur le dos aussi), il avait un long museau, une grosse queue, des grosses pattes_" ...
non  non, malgré la concordance parfaite, je ne suis pas en train de  décrire un Tamandua, je suis en train de décrire l'animal que j'ai vu   :Smile: 

je vais continuer à chercher pour savoir ce que cet animal  pouvais bien faire ici (à 1km de chez moi !! c'est à dire relativement  loin de tout zoo ou cirque) mais je tient à remercier ceux qui m'ont  aiguillé vers le Tamandua car je n'aurai jamais trouvé tout seul.[/QU

----------


## Houitie

Vous habitez ou ?

----------


## tikka

bonjour, j'arrive un peu tard, mais je découvre la discussion j'ai fait une carte rapidement, pour le plaisir, le lien : 
http://u.osmfr.org/m/122309/

----------


## Houitie

Merci !!!

----------


## nat34

Je suivais le post, mais je ne me rendais pas compte que ces bebettes se voyaient sur une surface aussi étendue.
A partir d'un zoo vous croyez?
Si oui, ils ont l'air de se plaire et de bien multiplier leur population quand même.

----------


## Roulie48

Bonjour,
Je viens de passer une heure a lire tous vos post parce que moi aussi j'ai croisé cet animal et je ne trouve rien qui ressemble à ça sur Internet!
Hier soir 20h30 sur une petite route campagne (que j'emprunte tout le temps) j'ai vu un animal que j'ai d'abord pris pour un blaireau mais quand j'ai vu sa tête il avait un nez comme les fourmiliers!! 
J'avais jamais vu ça avant et j'espère qu'un jour on aura une vrai réponse sur l'identité de cette espèce!
Pour ma part je suis en haute Garonne au sud de muret sur les coteaux.

J'ai quand même beaucoup ri quand je l'ai croisé tellement j'était surprise!! 😉

----------


## Findus

Génial, il revient....

----------


## Phaniebulle

Bonjour a tous, comme beaucoup j'ai créé un compte juste pour apporter mon témoignage : hier soir, vers 22h, la nuit n'était pas encore noire, j'étais en voiture dans une zone boisée peu habitée, avec mes 4 enfants (entre 6 et 17 ans), nous avons vu une forme étrange sur la route, immobile, j'ai pensé a un chien écrasé au début (un refuge animalier se trouve à quelques centaines de mètres de là). Je me suis arrêtée et là, à la lumière des phares on voit non pas un mais deux animaux nous regarder et s'en aller vers les fourrés ! On s'est tous regardé en se disant "c'était quoi çà ?!" Couleur marron clair, taille d'un très gros chat, pattes courtes, oreilles un pointues, yeux assez petits, tête pas très grosse, longue "trompe", queue allongée et basse, déplacement nonchalant (l'animal n'a pas fuit en courant mais en marchant, colle le ferait un herisson). 
Je  suis comme beaucoup ici, amie des animaux et donc hyper curieuse de savoir ce que c'est ! C'est mes recherches Google qui m'ont amenée jusqu'à ce forum ! Quelle déception de voir que depuis l'ouverture de ce sujet personne n'a encore trouvé ! 
Je pense aller voir le refuge, qui sait peut-être les ont-ils déjà vu ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

La vision nocturne est parfois déformée. Peut etre des renards ? J'en suis entourée meme en plein jour. Leur museau est tres pointu tout en n'étant pas une trompe. Pas de fourmiliers sous nos latitudes. 
Peut etre aussi des ragondins sil y avait des cours d'eau a proximité. C'est gros comme animal.

----------


## danae1908

Sans vouloir vous offenser, on a casiment tous déjà vu un renard ou un ragondin et on sait faire la différence avec cet animal qui nous semble (pour tout ceux qui l'on aperçu) inconnu ici; d'où nos interrogations sur son origine. Le plus proche pour le moment de ce qui ressort des témoignages c'est le tamandua même si on sait qu'il ne vit pas sur notre continent. On s'est tous retrouvé bouche bée le voyant passer devant nos phares en ce disant ms qu'est ce que ce " fourmilier" fait là!! Nous sommes sinon vraiment bcp a avoir eu la même hallucination ^^ 
Je suis contente qu'il y ai de nouveaux témoignages, on finira par trouver  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Vous ne m'offensez nullement puisque tout le monde a deja vu renard ou ragondin au clair de lune. Soumettez votre argument (photos a l'appui) au Museum d'Histoire Naturelle. Ils vous répondront. Votre bete s'est peut etre aussi échappée de captivité

----------


## danae1908

Je crois qu'on rêve tous de cette photo, ms surpris en pleine conduite par un animal qui coupe la route on a pas le temps de sortir l'appareil, juste de freiner, surtout qu'on est vraiment interloqué. Ensuite vu le nombre de témoignages qui concordent, ça prouve bien qu'il existe et qu'il y a plusieurs individus en France.

----------


## danae1908

Oui il est possible que ça soit un animal échappé d'un zoo. Ce que je trouve curieux si c'est le cas c'est à quel point il s'est reproduit et adapté.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ca depend peut etre de la region si tous les témoignages proviennent de la meme zone. S'il y a un parc zoologique. Certaines especes se sont adaptées introduites accidentellement par l'homme (castor canadien, ragondin, chien viverin dans l'Est, et bien d'autres encore dont certaines invasives au détriment de la faune locale : grenouille taureau américaine dans le sud ouest, crevettes, tortues de Floride surtout en milieu aquatique) sinon en France, en espece endémique je ne vois pas trop. Ou un petit mustélidé (fouine etc mais pas de trompe). Sans photo, difficile. Le Museum aura peut etre une idée

----------


## danae1908

Oui c'est vrai il y a pas mal d'exemple. Une carte à été créé par quelqu'un qui suit la discussion et ça semble se répartir en France globalement, pas une région en particulier il me semble. Pour avoir pas mal cherché, ce nez souple et long est plutôt rare avec le reste du corps poilu du marron clair au brun foncé selon les témoignages court sur patte, démarche nonchalance, aperçu tjrs de nuit. Pour moi l'image du tamandua reste la plus proche, si il y a d'autres suggestions, proposez.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Si vous etes certaine, alors il est échappé de captivité, et provenant d'une zone tropicale, il ne survivra pas l'hiver. De plus, difficile de trouver sa nourriture. Il n'y a pas de grandes fourmilieres, termitieres et autres insectes sociaux souterrains, comme elles exiqtemt en zone tropicale ou equatoriale.  Les mammiferes insectivores ont une petite trompe y compris nos minuscules musaregnes, certaines especes de chauve-souris ..Seul le Museum peut vous renseigner d'apres votre description car apres on rentre dans la fiction.

----------


## danae1908

Il y a sur ce forum des témoignages du même animal depuis 2011 je crois. Je n'ai pas dit que c'était un tamandua ms que c'était ce qui s'en rapprochait le plus physiquement de ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet. J'ai déjà essayé de voir avec un organisme de sauvegarde ms sans succès. Je vais essayer de passer les voir. Mais évidemment sans photo comme vous dites c'est difficile. La seule chose que nous ayons, ce sont ts ces témoignages, c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Naloune

Moi je reste sur ma théorie du raton laveur

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Le raton laveur est gris, n'a pas de trompe et provient des USA/Canada. Alors il se serait échappé de captivité lui aussi

----------


## danae1908

Certains parlent de coati ou de raton laveur, effectivement le raton laveur est gris et n'a pas de trompe, il a des marques très reconnaissables sur la tête et la queue qui n'ont pas été décrites ds les témoignages. De plus le raton laveur est bien plus petit qu'un chien. Quant au coati, il a certe un museau plus long ms pas souple comme une trompe et se déplace la queue relevée. Ces deux animaux là se déplacent, bougent de manière rapide, réactive, sautillent, pas du tout l'allure de notre animal inconnu qui trotinne doucement. Pour moi ce sont de fausses pistes. Qu'en pensez vous ceux qui l'on vu?

----------


## nat34

http://www.directmatin.fr/environnem...d-ouest-647205

----------


## Naloune

> Le raton laveur est gris, n'a pas de trompe et provient des USA/Canada. Alors il se serait échappé de captivité lui aussi


Merci, pour en avoir observer en milieu naturel, je sais exactement à quoi ressemble un raton laveur  Et si, sa démarche peut être très nonchalante justement.
http://www.oncfs.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/FS_...n_viverrin.pdf
(désolé pour le lien onc, mais c'est quand très très fiable)
C'est le principe du "zèbre" médical, appliqué à de la reconnaissance. "Si tu entends le bruit des sabots, pense cheval et non zèbre". Eliminer les trucs évidents avant de penser à des trucs exotiques. Le nez allongé peut passer pour une trompe, la démarche un peu gauche, la queue rayé, la taille et la couleur sont difficile à prendre en compte car ces données peuvent être biaisées par plusieurs facteurs humains (surprise, peur...) et environnementaux (luminosité, période de l'année etc)
Maintenant le lien du coati apporte une nouvelle piste...

----------


## danae1908

Oui, j'ai lu un autre article comme celui-là, pourquoi pas ms le coati est très petit,à une queue rayée qu'il tient en l'air la plupart du temps, il est vif, vit le jour et en groupe.
La description de notre Inconnu est plus gros, pas de rayures, poils longs, nez vraiment souple puisqu'à chaque pas il bougeait, démarche lourde​ et nonchalante. Tous les témoignages sont de nuit plutôt tard.
Il n'y avait qu'un seul individu à chaque fois, sauf une fois où ils étaient deux. Le coati vit en groupe sauf les mâles qui vivent seuls. Nous n'aurions vu que des mâles. Si c'est un coati, il a vraiment bcp changé.
Si on avait un avis professionnel ça serait bien. Chez moi il n'y a qu'une association qui s'occupe des animaux trouvé mal en point, j'irai les voir.

----------


## Delphane

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chien_...A8ce_en_France

Le chien viverain est également en train d'étendre ses territoires depuis l'Europe de l'Est où il était élevé pour sa fourrure. Des cas ont été noté en France, c'est une espèce qui visiblement s'adapte facilement... Donc, ça peut être aussi une piste d'observation.  ::

----------


## danae1908

Ce sont des pistes intéressantes ms pour moi ça ne correspond pas à ce que j'ai vu et pourtant croyez moi je préfèrerais avoir trouvé ! Petite précision sur la nonchalance, je parle de​ lourdeur des pas ce qui implique du poids et nonchalance aussi par rapport à la situation, surpris par les phares, je m'attendais à voir détaler la bête ms pas du tout, ça trotine pas trop vite, c'était bizarre. Je précise que je n'étais pas seule et que le premier mot qui nous est venu était le fourmilier pour les deux. Pendant les quelques secondes où je l'ai vu, j'ai passé tous les animaux connus que ça pouvait être comme chien, renard, blaireau etc... ms ça n'était définitivement pas ça. Je témoigne sincèrement et je comprends le scepticisme de ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu. Quand j'en parle autour de moi on ne me crois pas non plus, d'autres personnes qui l'on vu ont eu les mêmes réactions​ et ce qui est drôle c'est que certains sceptiques ont ensuite vu la bête. Bref, le temps nous apportera peut-être la réponse.

----------


## Tiffany86

Peut un sanglier ou autre animal malade? Je m'explique: certains pensaient avoir découvert une espèce animal, alors qu'en fait il s'agissait d'un lapin malade, qui le déformait totalement, sa démarche et attitude n'était plus la même. Au lieu d'être vif et rapide, il était assez calme (car mal en point) et sa démarche bien différente.
C'est peut être un animal qu'on t'as proposé dans les pages précédentes mais que tu n'aurais du coup pas reconnu car malade.

C'est forcément un animal qui existe et de la faune française. Les animaux exotique ne font en général pas long feux dans la nature.

----------


## danae1908

Alors voilà, je ne suis pas tombée par hasard sur ce forum car j'ai tapé exactement sorte de fourmilier ds la barre de recherche après avoir vu la bestiole. Je me souvenais exactement de ce que j'avais vu qd j'ai posé mon témoignage sur ce forum il y a un moment déjà et d'ailleurs je n'étais pas spécialement d'accord avec les animaux proposés ressemblant. Ensuite il serait intéressant de lire tt ce qui a été dit avant, vous vous rendriez compte qu'il ne peut pas y avoir autant d'animaux ressemblant en France qui ont exactement la même déformation maladive comme vous dites.
Toutes les descriptions concordent. Ensuite bien-sûr qu'il existe, on est bcp à l'avoir vu. Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était un extraterrestre, il ne ressemble juste à rien de ce que nous connaissons. Et si il y a bien des animaux exotiques qui s'adaptent​, on m'a donné plein d'exemples il y a peu comme le coati, le chien viverin, la coccinelle asiatique, le frelon asiatique, la tortue de Floride etc....Bref avant d'intervenir, merci de lire un peu avant  ::

----------


## nat34

La perruche a collier s'est bien adaptée a Paris.

----------


## radis

quand on croise un kangourou en foret de fontainebleau, ca fait un effet bizarre ! bien sur qu'il y a des animaux de faunes etrangeres qui s'adaptent en France ...

http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/des-kan...ns-904018.html

----------


## danae1908

Merci radis, article très intéressant. Je suis en train de recouper les infos que nous avons sur notre bête et celles correspondantes au tamandua. Pour le moment ça semble correspondre : le tamandua est nocturne et vit seul, il se nourrit de fourmis et de termites et là il faut comparer les cartes.
http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/fr/map/...5/46.347/0.483

http://www.termites-info.com/images/carte_termites_sml.jpg
Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## danae1908

Celui-ci a été vu en Guyane, juste pour le plaisir  :: 
Tamandua
Coup de bol ce matin-là !
En près de 3 ans de balades au golf, je n'avais encore jamais vu traverser un Tamandua !
Cet adorable fourmilier myope comme une taupe gambadait de fourmilière en fourmilière avec un air pataud.
Une superbe rencontre encore une fois ^^

----------


## Liolia

Il est trop beau! J'adore ce post, c'est tellement mysterieux!

----------


## danae1908

J'ai compilé les témoignages et en tout il a été vu 27 fois sur ce forum.
J'ai envoyé un mail au Muséum national d'histoire naturelle, mais je ne sais pas si ils vont prendre ça au sérieux. En tt cas j'ai donné le lien de la carte qui a été réalisée ainsi que celui du forum.
Ce qui serait bien c'est que d'autres personnes qui l'on vu envoie aussi un mail.

----------


## didier2701

> J'ai compilé les témoignages et en tout il a été vu 27 fois sur ce forum.
> J'ai envoyé un mail au Muséum national d'histoire naturelle, mais je ne sais pas si ils vont prendre ça au sérieux. En tt cas j'ai donné le lien de la carte qui a été réalisée ainsi que celui du forum.
> Ce qui serait bien c'est que d'autres personnes qui l'on vu envoie aussi un mail.


bonjour je suis de charente au nord d angouleme (st projet ) et hier soir en rentrant idem nous avons vu la bestiole decrite dans le forum 
a suivre

----------


## Loucie

Bonjour,
Dans la nuit du mercredi 29 novembre vers 3h30 du matin, nous avons croisé aussi cet animal en Haute-Normandie, sur l'autoroute A151 Rouen-Dieppe à la hauteur de Clères! 
Nous sommes deux à l'avoir vu! Nous avons dû freiner jusqu'à 50 km/h devant cet animal qui nous a vraiment surpris. Nous sommes habitués à fréquenter la faune normande, mais jamais nous n'avions vu ce genre d'animal auparavant. Après les quelques secondes de surprises, nous nous sommes dits en même temps: "Mais c'était un fourmilier!" C'était incroyable! Cela nous ait venus à l'esprit tous les deux en même temps, car notre cerveau a recherché dans notre mémoire ce qui pouvait s'apparenter le plus à ce que nous venions de voir. Nous sommes des amoureux de la nature, et nous connaissons bien la faune , les différentes espèces, leur répartition géographique, etc..
Nous partions en voyage ce jour-là, mais cette aventure est restée dans notre mémoire au point d'en parler ensemble à peu près tous les jours, car cela nous paraissait tout de même bien extraordinaire.
De retour chez nous, nous avons fait des recherches sur internet pour essayer d'identifier de quel animal il pouvait s'agir. Jusqu'à tomber sur ce forum. Ouf, nous sommes soulagés, nous ne sommes ni fous, ni hallucinés par quelques substances! Nous ne sommes plus seuls à l' avoir vu.
Donc, voici sa description: 60-70 cm de hauteur au garrot, 1m-1m20 de long environ, de longs poils marrons, une queue touffue, une tête allongée avec un long museau noir qui s'apparente plutôt à une trompe poilue dont le bout se balançait, une démarche pressée mais pas rapide (au trot).
Il n'avait pas l'air effrayée comme peuvent l'être les renards ou les belettes.

Nous sommes formels, il ne s'agissait ni d'un marcassin, ni d'un renard, ni d'une belette, ni d'un putois, ni d'un ragondin, ni d'un chien, ni d'un blaireau, ni d'un coati beaucoup trop petit.

Pour nous, l'animal que nous avons vu ressemble très fortement dans ses caractéristiques à un tamanoir. Cette hypothèse a déjà été émise il y a quelques années sur ce même forum. C'est très étonnant, incroyable et pourtant nous ne pouvons pas renier ce que nous avons vu et confirmé par une vingtaine d'autres personnes sur ce forum. 
Il y en a au parc zoologique de Paris et de Zurich. Cet animal nocturne apprécie les milieux boisés et de prairie. A la vue de son pelage, nous ne doutons pas qu'il puisse survivre aux hivers. Pour plus de renseignements le site www.fracademic.com nous apprend que cet animal s'est adapté aux conditions de froids extrêmes. Cet animal a la plus basse température corporelle de tous les mammifères (32°).

Bien sûr, nous n'avons pas eu le temps de le prendre en photo...

----------


## Loucie

Avant toute chose, un grand merci à ceux qui permettent à cette discussion d'exister, à ceux qui ont cherché à dresser un carte se basant sur des faits et à ceux qui recherchent l'aide des professionnels pour comprendre et trouver une explication...

Faut-il être crédule devant un fait incroyable? 
Toute la difficulté vient du sens que l'on porte au mot incroyable... Est-ce juste difficile à croire ou vraiment impossible à croire?
Devant ce qui est incroyable, il est normal de se poser des questions et de chercher à prendre du recul.
Si l'esprit critique présente l'avantage de poser la question et de chercher la ou les réponses à la question, la méthode scientifique permet, après une question, d'émettre une hypothèse et de chercher avec des moyens aux résultats objectifs si cette hypothèse se confirme ou s'infirme. L'honnêteté scientifique permettra ensuite d'accepter la réponse même si elle ne correspond pas aux attentes ou aux convictions personnelles.
Quant à lui, le scepticisme, s'il est érigé en mode de pensée systématique, empêche d'entendre avec respect le témoignage des autres. Il ne pose même pas de question, il dit :"non, ce n'est pas possible". Il nie. Il minimise. Il humilie. Le scepticisme pousse celui qui l'adopte comme doctrine à penser que seule sa conviction, seule son hypothèse, seule sa connaissance est valable. 

Alors, dans un esprit de partage, voici juste de quoi méditer...
Le sceptiqueest un homme qui ne se doute de rien. - _PaulClaudel_, Artiste, Dramaturge, écrivain,Poète (1868 - 1955)
Jene connais personne de plus sceptique qu'un sot, car il ne manque guère de nierce qu'il ne peut comprendre. - Oeuvres diverses dubaron de stassart (édition 1854) - Goswinde Stassart
Un PetitPrincesceptique n'estplus un PetitPrince.- Lettresà l'inconnue (2008) de Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
Quand on sait d'avance l'inutilité de sesefforts, on trouve plus simple de rester coi. Mon indolence est fille de mondoute. Le scepticisme conseille la paresse.-Citation de Henri-Frédéric Amiel ; Journalintime, le 8 novembre 1872.
Le scepticisme ne laisse aux lèvres quefiel et amertume. -Citation de Eugène Sue ; Arthur (1839)
Le scepticisme aujourd'hui a quelque chosed'insaisissable et de vivace qui semble résister à tout ; il n'est pointraisonner, mais pratique ; il n'est point un système, mais le résultat de tousles systèmes. L'esprit humain n'est plus qu'un dégoûté qui redoute la peine,craint les duperies, et préfère l'orgueil de douter à l'humiliation de croirece qu'il sait imparfaitement.-Citation de Louis-Auguste Martin ; Espritmoral du XIXe siècle (1855)
Le scepticisme n'est qu'un étatd'indécision qui résulte de l'examen superficiel des choses.-Citation de Paul Henri Thiry d'Holbach ; Lebon sens (1772)
Le scepticisme est un fort élevé parl'orgueil sur les frontières de la science et de l'ignorance.-Citation de Louis Joseph Mabire ; Ledictionnaire de maximes (1830)
Le scepticisme tranche court aux questionsen les proclamant insolubles, se tire de l'embarras de rien expliquer enaffirmant toutes choses et lui-même inexplicables, et enfin dresse la bornefatale de l'incertitude au bout de tout effort de l'esprit humain.-Citation de Louis-Auguste Martin ; Espritmoral du XIXe siècle (1855)
Toute réflexion mène au doute, et lescepticisme n'est qu'une façon de nier.-Citation de Paul Léautaud ; Le petitami (1903)
Si le doute provient de la multiplicité despoints de vue, le scepticisme est le résultat d'un point de vue exclusif.-Citation de Henri-Frédéric Amiel ; Fragmentsd'un journal intime (1821-1881)
Le scepticisme est un dégoût de l'espritque rien n'intéresse, il doute de tout.-Citation de Jean-Jacques de Lingrée ; Les réflexions,pensées et maximes (1814)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Avez vous au moins consulté le CNRS, le Museum d'Histoire Naturelle, bref des scientifiques aptes a vous dire qu'il s'agit d'un animal échappé de captivité etc etc etc comme je l'ai suggéré plus tot dans ce poste. Car pensez au regime alimentaire de cet animal et de son habitat naturel.. Seuls des scientifiques pourront vous fournir une explication valable. Il a recemment été confirmé par des traces adn que le Yeti etait en fait un grand ours himalayen, ce qui a détruit le mythe..au grand désespoir de ceux qui l'entretenaient.

----------


## Luli

C'est quand même incroyable comme histoire, ça fait quelques mois que je suis ce sujet et c'est troublant de voir les témoignages s'accumuler. 

Je me permet juste de rebondir sur les remarques du dessus (pas les tiennes, N'Gorongoro) concernant la démarche sceptique : il ne s'agit pas de ne croire que rien n'existe en dehors de ce qu'on connaît, mais de baser son raisonnement uniquement sur des faits, des recherches de preuve. Un témoignage est un début de preuve mais c'est la moins fiable...
Inutile d'aller voir un zoologue ou de réflechir a comment un tamanoir aurait pu se retrouver en forêt française tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuve formelle qu'il y a un animal inconnu en forêt française. L'accumulation de temoignages pousserait effectivement à faire plus d'investigations pour recueillir des preuves complémentaires...

Je crois me souvenir que certains ont vu cet animal de façon régulière, peut être pourraient il se rapprocher de passionnés de cryptozoologie de leur région qui auraient la motivation de faire des recherches approfondies des preuves de l'existence de la bestiole : chercher des empreintes, des poils, des excréments, poser des pièges photographiques... C'est une fois l'existence prouvée que se posera la question de l'identification et à fortiori de l'origine.

----------


## Orel33

Ne serait-ce pas un Potamochère? Cet animal ressemble à votre description, mais ne vit normalement pas en France. (Afrique) mais il est possible que quelquun en ai ramené un...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Potamochoerus_porcus_-_Disney%27s_Animal_Kingdom_Lodge,_Orlando,_Florida  ,_USA_-_20100119_-_02.jpg

----------


## Liolia



----------


## Lilie61

Mon mari et sa fille ont vu cet animal mardi 23 janvier dans l'orne. Même description en rentrant : un fourmilier marron...

----------


## cindydk

J'en ai vu 2 hier près de Dinant, Belgique.
Nous étions sur une route de campagne le matin vers 5h45 et là, il a traversé la route. Je cherche en vain depuis hier...
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait entre-temps?

----------


## Loucie

Bonsoir!
Ravis que d'autres personnes (Lilie 61 et cindydk) en aient vus depuis que nous avons vécu cette expérience insolite.
Pas de nouvelles de notre côté, on en a parlé autour de nous a des gens de la région qui arpentent les forêts et la campagne (professionnels, amateurs et promeneurs) : une fois sur deux, on passe pour des fous. Franchement, ça n'encourage pas à en parler à de hautes instances...
Des contributeurs du forum ont déjà fait cette démarche et on ne sait pas trop ce que cela a donné et comment ils ont été reçus... S'ils pouvaient donner des nouvelles et si c'était possible de compléter la carte qui reprenait tous les témoignages, nous serions ravis d'appuyer. 
Nous remercions la plupart des contributeurs pour leur respect, pour leurs conseils pratiques et leurs opinions sincères. 
Nous demandons par avance aux commentateurs sarcastiques de bien vouloir s'exprimer tout en respectant ceux qui font part à nouveau de cette expérience peut-être après de nombreuses hésitations et des interrogations profondes. Il ne s'agit ni d'un écureuil ni d'un sanglier. Nous savons que le Yéti n'existe pas et que la Terre est ronde.

----------


## DS40

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Dimanche 04 février, 21h, nous sommes à 1km environ du village d'Azur dans les Landes, quand je dois effectuer un freinage appuyé pour éviter un animal. Ce que nous voyons alors nous fait étrange impression ! On pense (avec ma compagne) immédiatement à un fourmiler.
L'animal est de beige, poils longs au niveau de courtes pattes, environ 1m de long mais surtout une tête et un museau long qui bouge "de droite à gauche" lorsqu'il se déplace. On pense d'abord sans connaître à un Tamanoir mais, intriguer nous faisons alors des recherches sur le net. On tombe tout d'abord sur ce forum ! Super, on est pas les seuls !!! Il est indéniable que le Tamandua se rapproche le plus de ce que nous avons vu. Importé de Guyane ou autre ? Un animal de type fourmilier a existé en Europe il y a longtemps !?! 
Voilà ! Cela est un peu mystérieux et attise la curiosité et nous voulions donc partager à notre tour notre analyse. 
A suivre...

----------


## Ptitelaine37

Bonjour, j'habite à Chinon et hier soir, dans la forêt de St Benoît, j'ai également été Surprise de voir traverser devant moi l'animal décrit dans ce forum, même nez allongé type trompé souple, pas très haut sur pattes, pas de rayure, il a traversé sans semblé être effrayé. J'ai vu que quelqu'un de St Benoît avait posté un message il y a quelques temps, ça ne peut quand même pas être le hasard !!!

----------


## Solenval

> Bonjour, j'habite à Chinon et hier soir, dans la forêt de St Benoît, j'ai également été Surprise de voir traverser devant moi l'animal décrit dans ce forum, même nez allongé type trompé souple, pas très haut sur pattes, pas de rayure, il a traversé sans semblé être effrayé. J'ai vu que quelqu'un de St Benoît avait posté un message il y a quelques temps, ça ne peut quand même pas être le hasard !!!


Bonjour Ptitelaine37,
Oui c'est moi qui ai posté le message concernant l'apparition de "la bête" sur la route forestière entre St Benoit la Forêt et Huismes.
Je reviens de temps en temps sur le site pour voir s'il y a du  nouveau mais à part de nouveaux témoignages concordants je vois que le mystère n'est toujours pas éclairci!
Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis malheureusement, mais manifestement elle est toujours dans le secteur. Et au vu de la diversité des témoignages et de leur localisation elle n'est pas la seule... Donc impossible que ce soit un animal échappé d'un zoo ou un particulier qui aurait relâché un animal devenu encombrant.
Une fois sur la commune de Huismes, vers Contebault, nous avons aperçu un animal qui y ressemblait beaucoup mais en plus petit (un jeune?). C'était la tombée de la nuit, il venait d'un champ et traversait la route pour s'enfoncer dans les bosquets. Même allure générale, couleur marron clair, une petite trompe. Pas eu le temps de sortir l'appareil, comme d'habitude... Mais on était 4 dans la voiture à l'apercevoir cette fois-ci!
Je me souviens de quelqu'un ayant posté une photo d'un Tamandua grimpant dans un arbre. Serait-il possible que cet animal vive caché dans les feuillages en journée pour ne sortir que la nuit?

----------


## Fredouille33

Il suffit de remonter quelques messages pour lire la réponse.
Il s'agit du coati. Il y a des liens vers des articles intéressants.

----------


## Liolia

J'adore ce post, je veux le voir!

----------


## Micaucla

Bonsoir. De retour chez nous vers 23h ce 20 février 2018, ma femme, mes 2 filles et moi même, avons vu ce mystérieux animal court sur pattes marron d'environ 1 bon mètre avec un très long "nez". Il a d'abord traversé puis a coupé net ds les roues de la voiture j'ai pilé et là il c'est fourré ds le fossé. Désolé pas de photos moi non plus. Nous habitons ds l'Allier (03) près de Montluçon ds la campagne environnante. Je vais constituer ma propre enquête et vais essayer de le prendre en photo. En tout cas me voilà rassurer de ne pas être le seul à avoir vu cette espèce. A+

----------


## phacélie

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire pour actualiser la carte ?

----------


## Patmj

C'est juste incroyable! Samedi 17 février en allant au travail , le même animal traversait la route. Surprise! Un fourmilier? ? La description est la même que vous donnez tous. Donc je penche vers la tamandua. ..en Alsace  ^^ Idem , on se moque de moi quand je relate les faits en donnant cette singulière description. Mais voilà, je suis contente de lire vos témoignages , je me sens moins seule. Et non , pas de photo.. l'effet de surprise..sur une route de campagne sinueuse..on ne pense pas trop à s'arrêter pour la photo , d'autant que l'animal s'est faufilé dans la forêt.

----------


## nat34

Il est de plus en plus vu cet inconnu?

----------


## monloulou

> Il est de plus en plus vu cet inconnu?


il y en a peut-être plusieurs ?

----------


## nat34

Bien sûr, je pensais a la race ou l'espèce de la bestiole.

----------


## Federica51

Bonjour à tous. Même histoire, Avant hier soir je fais un écart sur la route pour éviter un animal. Première chose qui me vient, c'est quoi ça?
Je fais demi tour, il est sur la route, il fais un bond de la route au champs sur le côté. Le champs est en hauteur par rapport à la route. Ça façon de se déplacer m'a marqué. Rien à voir avec un renard ou même un blaireau. Il fait un bond, les 4 pattes en même temps, un bond très lourd, un peu gauche... et puis je le perd, il fait très sombre! Il est vraiment imposant, encore plus qu'un blaireau, marron avec un long museau et une longue queue! Il m'a tout de suite fais penser à un fourmilier! 
Je rentre j'en parle à mon conjoint. Cette bête m'obsède, Je recherche sur internet un animal vivant dans nos forêts ou nos champs qui pourrait lui ressembler, je tombe sur ce forum....
je passe tous les jours à cet endroit, j'espère vraiment le revoir pour prendre une photo...
Pas de réponse de la part du Muséum ??

cest quand même une histoire de dingue....

----------


## CreatureDeLaNuit

Salut salut, j'ai croisé un animal bizarre, taille d'un gros chat, gris clair il me semble, queue assez touffue, je l'ai aperçu une première fois où je n'ai vu que l'arrière de l'animal, il marchait plutôt lentement pour éviter la voiture,  mais les personnes qui étaient avec moi dans la voiture ont dit 'regardez il a une  trompe !'. 
Je ne les croyais pas et puis on est repasser un peu plus tard et je l'ai vu partir se cacher dans la végétation et effectivement il avait une tête assez longue, peut-être une trompe, mais l'observation à été trop rapide pour que je ne le vois en détail et nous n'avons pas réussi à le retrouver, et le sol était trop dur pour repérer des empruntes. 
Le premier mot qu'il nous est venu à l'esprit c'est 'fourmilier' et c'est comme ça que je suis tombé sur ce forum, mais j'ai moi même du mal à y croire, vraiment bizarre cette histoire x) 
C'était à Lyon parc de Miribel, il s'y passe des choses louches la nuit, pas impossible qu'il y ait des échanges d'animaux mais bon ce serait assez improbable.

Après c'était peut-être juste un animal commun avec un truc dans la bouche ou je ne sais quoi, de nuit on peut se tromper...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Pour libérer des fantasmes, voici un document du Museum d'Histoire Naturelle, authentifiant les 17 especes de carnivores sauvages du territoire français. Toute autre espece ne peut etre qu'introduite ou échappée de captivité :

http://nuit.mnhn.fr/fr/ressources/carnivores/

----------


## ms19

Bonjour,
j'avais posté un message en 2014 suite à cette drôle de rencontre. Par curiosité je suis revenu sur le site et je me rend compte que bien des témoignages ont été postés.

En effet lorsque l'on raconte cette histoire les gens pensent souvent que l'on se trompe avec un blaireau ou autre 

Mais chose surprenante, et c'est pour laquelle je pense ce forum récolte pleins d'anecdotes est que lorsqu'on aperçoit cette "bête" la première chose qui nous viens à l'esprit est le mot "fourmilier" d'où le nom du forum  ::  

Je suis contente de voir autant de témoignages car mes proches rigolent toujours de cette histoire !

Il serait très intéressant que les plus doués en dessins (chose que je ne suis pas) puissent dessiner une sorte de "portait robot"

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Pour libérer des fantasmes, voici un document du Museum d'Histoire Naturelle, authentifiant les 17 especes de carnivores sauvages du territoire français. Toute autre espece ne peut etre qu'introduite ou échappée de captivité :
> 
> http://nuit.mnhn.fr/fr/ressources/carnivores/


A priori on peut rajouter le chacal doré dans l'est de la France (qui serait venu tout seul!) et dans certains coins, le raton laveur (qui s'est certainement échappé à l'origine, mais qui arrive apparemment à se reproduire puisque des jeunes individus et leur mère ont été abattus il y a deux ans dans le massif central)

edit : le raton laveur est bien mentionné

----------


## Solenval

Bonjour à tous,
Je reviens de temps en temps sur ce site pour voir s'il y a de nouveaux posts permettant d'éclaircir ce mystère.
J'ai trouvé un lien intéressant concernant un fourmilier nain:
https://www.la-spa.fr/kourou/le-myrm...ourmilier-nain
Rien à voir avec la taille des spécimens que nous avons pu observer, mais ce qui m'a marquée c'est que ce fourmilier est peu connu car rarement observé. Il passe ses journées à dormir en boule en haut d'un arbre et ne sort que la nuit...
Et si le nôtre avait la même hygiène de vie?
Votre avis?

----------


## Observateur11

Bonjour,
il y a 2 semaines nous avons retrouvé une crotte très bizarre dans notre jardin...
De  la taille de celle d'un chat, elle est faite de milliers de débris de  grosses fourmis noires (du genre Messier) dont notre jardin est envahi.  C'est donc en recherchant "prédateur fourmis sud de la france" que je  suis arrivé sur ce forum. Visiblement l'animal est toujours dans le coin  puisque une nouvelle crotte a été découverte exactement au même endroit  ce week-end. 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de photo de l'animal, mais celles de ses excréments !
si  ça intéresse des spécialistes/chercheurs j'ai conservé le dernier au  cas où il serait utile pour identifier l'animal puisque parait-il il n'y  a pas de fourmilier en France ; )

----------


## Naloune

Ca peut être tout simplement des crottes de hérisson qui aurait fait une ventrée de fourmi.
/briseuse de mythes

----------


## phacélie

Je dirais comme Naloune.

----------


## Solenval

Ça m'étonnerait qu'un hérisson fasse des crottes de cette taille!!!

----------


## Solenval

Bonjour Observateur11,
Je ne pense pas que ça soit des crottes de hérisson, elles me semblent bien trop grosses pour ça (le pauvre!!!  ::   :: )
Il faudrait demander à un zoo ayant des fourmiliers s'ils peuvent identifier la photo. Ça serait déjà un bon indice! 
Est-ce qu'il a récidivé depuis?

----------


## phacélie

> Ses crottes font environ 1 cm de diamètre pour 4 cm de long


https://animal.cheloniophilie.com/Fiches/Herisson.php

Un gros repas ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, les hérissons font des crottes impressionnantes par rapport à leur taille! Surtout à cette saison où ils se gavent un maximum dès qu'ils le peuvent...

----------


## Txm-13

Bonjour  à tous , meme chose pour moi en rentrant tard dans la nuit dans un coin assez reculé dans les collines du sud du sud de la france , un animal Traverse la route de couleur marron/beige assez court sur pattes avec une longue queue assez touffue et un long museau d'au moins 25/30 cm  mais impossible de trouver le nom de cette animal malgré mes recherches . l'animal que j'ai aperçu ressemble exactement à un mélange entre un TAMANOIR et TAMANDUA .

----------


## Ladydelta83

Bonjour à tous après avoir lu tout les message je viens faire passer mon témoignage  :Smile:  hier soir vers 23h30 sur la commune du beausset (Var) c'est un coin campagne en voiture on croise ?? ... un fourmillier ... travaillant avec les animaux j ai reconnu ni renard ni blaireaux ni fouine ni rien Dutout mon chéri était avec moi et ma dit oh un Tapir ! Et moi oh un tamanoir !!! On es bien avancé.... en rentrant trop abasourdie par notre rencontre car je sais que sa vit pas du tout ici je me suis jeter sur le net je suis tombé sur votre discussion .... 

C'est particulier de rencontrer ce genre d animal ici ... 
Très long museau vraiment stylé tamanoir pas un petit animal (taille d'un chien moyen) avec une couleur unie et une queue 

Sa ma trotter toute la nuit cet animal et sa présence ici ....

----------


## phacélie

Il ne ressemblait pas à celui-ci ?

----------


## Garibaldi

Bonjour ! 
Je viens de découvrir ce post et j'ai lu avec intérêt tous les messages. Je suis guide-naturaliste et zoologiste de formation, vos témoignages m'intriguent donc beaucoup !
Je compile depuis de nombreuses années les observations d'animaux "insolites" (certains observés par moi-même), alors j'ai hâte de lire d'autres témoignages ! 
Si d'aventure vous trouvez des poils ou des empreintes et que vous les avez conservés (poils) ou moulées (empreintes), je serais très intéressé si vous pouviez me les envoyer. 
Merci beaucoup et à bientôt  ::

----------


## phacélie

Vous ne voudriez pas nous raconter un peu ?
Quels animaux insolites avez-vous observés ?

----------


## smarie

bonsoir je viens de lire l'intégralité de cette discussion car je suis troublée par l'animal qui a traversé en trottinant devant moi vers 23h en pleine campagne près de Cahors. Première idée dingue j'ai vu un fourmilier ... donc je cherche sur le net des images, des réponses ... et je tombe sur cette discussion. Voilà donc je m'inscris pour témoigner aussi.
marcassin, blaireau, putois, genette ... non non non
C'est de la taille d'un gros renard, brun/roux uni (pas de rayures), poils assez longs, queue touffue pas de grandes oreilles et surtout pas un museau mais un long nez type petite trompe et comme il trottinait j'ai bien pu observer que cette petite trompe ondulait de gauche à droite mollement !!
Donc potamochère non, oryctérope non, myrmidon non...
Plusieurs articles de journaux de la région du lot et lot et Garonne parlent d'invasion étonnante de coatis de Guyane donc peut être ...
Mais la petite trompe qui m'a tant étonnée est plus longue et molle ça je l'ai bien observé et ça ne semble pas correspondre. Le tamandura comme les fourmiliers ont un long museau assez rigide à ce que j'ai vu sur des vidéos et pas de petite trompe qui ballote...
Bon puisqu une invasion de coatis guyanais est avéré dans le sud ouest je présume qu'il en existe peut être différents types , enfin c'est ce qui me semble le plus crédible.... mais je reviendrai suivre la discussion car j'imagine les réactions moqueuses de mes proches et voisins quand je vais leur décrire ma rencontre. ::

----------


## Didou02425

Bonjour phacélie,  comment s'appelle cet animal? Car en effet, comme tous les inscrits, c'est ce genre de bête que j'ai vu à 2 reprises dans le calvados. 
Merci d'avance

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il ne ressemblait pas à celui-ci ?


Bonjour phacélie, comment s'appelle cet animal? Car en effet, comme tous les inscrits, c'est ce genre de bête que j'ai vu à 2 reprises dans le calvados.
Merci d'avance

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Didou

C'est un coati roux  ::

----------


## Garibaldi

Bonjour ! 

Pardonnez ma réponse tardive. Pour répondre à Phacélie, les animaux "étranges" que j'ai pu observer sont les suivants : 
- Vers mi-février 2002 sur la commune de Bruges (Gironde), j'étais en voiture avec ma mère lorsque nous vîmes sortir de l'aération au-dessus du tableau de bord une très grosse araignée jaune citron. Il s'agissait d'une araignée-crabe, avec de longues pattes et une démarche caractéristique, mais aucune araignée-crabe française n'est jaune vif (ni aucune connue pour l'instant) et les seules espèces autochtones dont la couleur correspond sont beaucoup plus petites. La bête a ensuite disparu par où elle était arrivée et nous ne l'avons plus jamais revue. J'ai publié mon témoignage (en anglais) sur le site d'un zoologiste britannique : http://karlshuker.blogspot.com/2011/...nological.html

- Le 22 décembre 2006, je me rendais à Lyon en voiture avec ma mère (encore) et au niveau de la commune d'Arveyres (toujours en Gironde), mon attention fut attirée par des animaux dans un champ, que je pris d'abord pour des vaches.
Cependant, un détail me paraissait bizarre, leurs oreilles étaient tombantes. Au fur-et-à mesure que nous nous approchions, j'ai pu voir en plus des oreilles tombantes que les créatures avaient un corps ressemblant beaucoup à celui d'un cerf (un wapiti pour être précis, même couleur et même "bosse" au niveau des épaules). Les oreilles tombantes ne correspondaient toujours pas à celles d'un cerf, ni même d'un ongulé normal. Après quelques recherches sur Internet, j'ai découvert d'autres témoignages provenant d'Angleterre et des Etats-Unis, où des gens avaient vu la même chose !

- Le 27 janvier 2011, à Bordeaux, j'ai vu dans la même journée une musaraigne albinos (probablement une crocidure des jardins) tuée par le chat dans mon jardin et un merle leucique (avec du blanc sur le plumage). Des animaux communs certes, mais possédant une coloration peu commune ! J'ai eu l'occasion d'observer plusieurs merles leuciques, essentiellement des mâles mais aussi en décembre dernier une femelle, ce qui est plus rare. Tant qu'on est dans les colorations aberrantes, j'ai vu le mois dernier un étourneau isabelle (entièrement beige) au milieu d'un vol d'étourneaux normaux ainsi qu'en juillet 2018 un lapin de garenne mélanique (noir) avec d'autres lapins de couleur tout à fait classique. 

- Le 14 juillet 2011, sur la commune de Palazinges (Corrèze), je déjeunais en famille au bord d'un étang lorsque nous entendîmes des craquements sourds provenant du bois tout proche. Quelques secondes plus tard, nous avons vu un animal noir, bipède, se déplacer rapidement avant de traverser d'un bond la route que nous avions empruntée pour nous rendre sur les lieux. C'est certainement la chose la plus étrange que j'ai jamais observée. Je me suis lancé à sa poursuite mais j'étais beaucoup trop lent pour le rattraper et l'ai vite perdu de vue. Nous avons entendu plus tard d'autres bruits de craquements et des "boums" qui venaient de la forêt.

J'espère que ce pavé ne sera pas trop ennuyeux à lire, à bientôt !  :Smile:

----------


## Didou02425

> Bonjour Didou
> 
> C'est un coati roux


Merci bcp pour la rep. 😉. Tu crois que l on peut en trouver en Normandie À l'état sauvage?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci bcp pour la rep tardive.  😉. Penses tu que l on peut en voir à l état sauvage dans le calvados?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

DSL pour les doublons

----------


## phacélie

Merci Garibaldi pour la réponse pas du tout ennuyeuse  :: 

Tu (je me permets de te tutoyer) élèves toujours des araignées ?
Pour décembre 2011, ça n'aurait pas pu être des zébus ou un croisement de zébu ?
Et pour juillet 2011, c'est très étrange à lire, quelle taille avait cet animal bipède noir ? Assez grande, je suppose pour qu'on puisse entendre des craquements et des "boums" liés à son déplacement ? Un grand singe ?
Tu n'as pas essayé de t'adresser au MNHN pour avoir leur avis sur ces observations ?

Didou, certains ont été vus dans le sud-ouest, pourquoi pas en Normandie après tout.

----------


## Garibaldi

Aucun problème pour le tutoiement  :Smile:  Oui j'élève toujours des araignées mais j'en ai moins qu'à l'époque de l'article.
Les animaux que j'ai vus n'étaient pas des zébus car ils ne possédaient pas de queue visible (autre point qui les faisait ressembler à des cerfs) et la bosse était moins importante.
L'animal bipède avait la taille d'un homme. Quant à s'adresser au MNHN, c'est bien souvent une perte de temps car ils n'ont pas de réponse mais évidemment détiennent la vérité (impossible donc forcément canular ou mauvaise identification). Bien-sûr il y a des gens ouverts et des sceptiques partout, mais c'est difficile de discuter de ce genre de choses sans passer pour un illuminé (même sans en parler aux "spécialistes" des muséums). 
Si toi ou d'autres membres avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je parlais aussi de croisement de zébu  :: 
Je ne sais pas si cet animal avait une queue, mais c'est un exemple qui prouve que le croisement cerf bovin est possible
https://www.leveil.fr/saugues-43170/...cerf_12346098/
Pour l'animal bipède noir, ça n'aurait pas pu être une blague, un humain déguisé ?

----------


## Garibaldi

Ton article est un poisson d'avril  :Big Grin:  Il est daté du 1er avril 2017 et la photo montre clairement une tête de cerf naturalisée. 
Les croisements bovidés-cervidés sont à ma connaissance impossibles.
Enfin, pour la créature noire, un être humain n'aurait pas pu se déplacer aussi vite ou passer au-dessus d'une route en un bond !

----------


## phacélie

Ah, mince, je n'avais pas vu la date et c'est vrai que la photo...  ::   ::

----------


## Didou02425

Merci.

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie, mais n'y accorde pas plus de crédit que ça, ma réponse n'est pas celle d'une spécialiste  ::

----------


## Phnix

Le bipède, ça me fait penser à "Des pas dans la neige" d'Érik L'Homme qui raconte son expédition en Afghanistan (de mémoire pour le pays) et justement l'hypothèse de l'existence actuelle du "chaînon manquant" (je n'ai plus le nom exacte, je crois que le chaînon manquant n'est plus à la page dans l'évolution).
Bon, pas en Corrèze, mais la Corrèze, je sais que c'est aussi pas mal de vide de civilisation sur un rayon assez large donc  ::

----------


## Artgyn

Bonsoir,
Je viens de rentrer 01:42 (sans alcool) et en effet même trouvaille, je suis STUPÉFAIT !!
Un fourmilier mais en plus petit, croisé en Bourgogne, Saône et Loire près de Demigny (71)
Donc en pleine nuit il finissait de traverser la route je ne l'ai pas vu longtemps, route de campagne. Directement j'ai été voir sur internet et là .. ce forum !!! 
J'ai 23 ans je suis de la campagne et je connais très bien les animaux environnant et là nul doute, ce n'est aucun des animaux type renard qui mue, marcassin etc, du jamais vu ! Je vais tenter d'en toucher deux mots à un ami chasseur qui est du village ou je l'ai croisé, après j'ai lu une dizaine de page au hasard du forum mais visiblement le sujet n'est toujours pas résolu ... 
Je vous tiens au courant si j'ai plus d'infos !!

----------


## Jo Duchesne

J en ai vu deux aussi en revenant de Paris vers 2 h du matin, en bordure de forêt

----------


## Airman

Bonjour à tous !

Je me suis inscrit sur ce forum uniquement pour vous signaler que j'ai moi aussi croisé un Tamandua Lundi matin vers 2h, qui traversait juste devant moi sur le périphérique nantais !



Il va vraiment falloir que j'investisse dans une caméra embarquée  ::

----------


## Les animaux rares

Bonsoir, je viens aussi de croiser cette sorte de fourmilier étrange vers 23h50 dans les campagnes charentaise proche d'Angoulême je n'avais encore jamais vu ça, je ne pensais pas pouvais y avoir  ce genre de bête en France celas ressemble au tamandua il était plus poilue maron uni et il avait un long museau mais ça queue était moin longue que le tamandua il sortait d'un champ et rejoignait une forêt ,celas m'intrigue je ne retrouve pas cet animal sur internet

----------


## leea

Mon beau-pére l'a aussi croisé dans la nuit en Vendée ..... Il m'a dit que c'était un truc bizarre assez gros avec un long nez .... Il est de la campagne donc il connaît bien les bestioles, mais là il séchait ...... Donc je lui ait dit que j'en avais entendu parler et que c'était trés mystérieux ...  ::

----------


## marine.rene@laposte.net

Bonjour, je suis tombée sur ce forum en cherchant sur internet "animal ressemblant a un fourmilier en france". En effet hier soir ver 21h30 je vois un animal large et "patho" lourd marcher lentement pour sortir d'un sous bois on aurai dit un fourmilier mais plus petit son ventre touchait presque le sol et il était très large et carré avec un corps assez long je dirai 1m avec une queue mais plus courte que celle du  tamamdua. Avec un nez de 30cm de plus en plus fin. Quand il a vu la voiture il a tout simplement fait demi tour tout aussi lentement quand and arrivant c'est comme si la lumiere le dérangeait. Alors si depuis 2011 certaines personnnes ont plus d'informations.sa ressemble a un tamandua en pluss gros et carré et un queue plus courte. Couleur gris marron (terre seche). Ça me preocupe de savoir ce que c'était.

----------


## antispecy

Salut à tous, je reviens sur cette page 5 ans après mon post en avril 2015 (le temps passe mon dieu  !).
Je suis heureux de voir que mon cher animal, surpris devant mes phares une nuit en forêt d'Orléans, reste en vie et a bien grandit. Si ce n'est un de ses frères car il était plus gris et blanc que marron le mien !
Malgré le temps, je garde ce souvenir obsessionnel (pour ne pas dire divin) d'un animal adorable qu'on ne voit normalement que sur Disney Channel ! Tous les gens à qui j'en ai parlé m'ont pris pour un dingue, alors je dis plus jamais Disney depuis hormis ici ^^
Des posts ont évoqué le coati que je ne connaissais pas merci ; et bien effectivement, la queue y ressemblait tout à fait ; par contre comme signalé en 2015, le nez pointu n'est pour moi ni celle d'un talmandua ni celui d'un coati mais plutôt une trompe aussi poilue que son corps.
Je suis heureux d'avoir partager ce moment de grâce avec d'autres ici, et franchement je préfère avoir croisé ce charmant animal plutôt que la dame blanche !  :Smile:  Bonne fin de confinement à tou.te.s.  ::  (hey l'admin, y sont de 2015 tes smilies ! ^^)

----------


## Guilla87

Bonjour,
J'ai découvert ce topic il y a un an et demi après avoir observé une sorte de blaireau marron avec un museau fin.
J'ai par hasard trouvé le nom de l'animal que j'ai vu cette semaine en discutant avec une amie japonnaise. Il s'agit du tanuki ou chien viverrin qui est arrivé en France il y a peu.
C'est bien l'animal que j'ai vu.
Voici un lien vers une photo montrant un chien viverrin dans une posture similaire à celle de mon observation.
https://www.kora.ch/typo3temp/pics/a9cf05b5ad.jpg

----------


## Solenval

Moi aussi je reviens de temps en temps sur ce forum pour savoir si le mystère a été résolu.
Mais en ce qui me concerne l'animal que j'ai aperçu était plus proche du tamandua avec une trompe et un pelage marron clair, couleur terre sèche comme un autre internaute l'a précisé.
J'espère qu'on finira par trouver...

----------


## charlou29233

Et je relance, car ça me turlupine aussi! Il y a +/- 4 mois, vers 23h30, mon conjoint et mes deux enfants ont aussi croisé cette bestiole, à une 50aine de mètres de la maison! Ils sont formels, c'était une trompe, et pas un long nez, +/- 1m20 de longueur, assez lent et plutôt court sur pattes, poils plutôt marrons et queue un peu touffue.  "La Bête" à traversé devant eux (une petite route un peu isolée mais en lisière du bourg..) se dirigeant à travers champs et jardins en direction d'un bois qui abrite une petite rivière. Comme vous tous, c'est en faisant des recherches que nous sommes tombés sur ce forum, et quelle surprise!! Nous sommes loin d'être les seuls, mais toujours pas de réponse! Ayant des horaires de travail atypiques, je suis depuis toujours attentive en rentrant le soir, dans l'espoir de la croiser un jour, mais jusqu'alors, toujours rien! 
L'animal qui s'approche vraiment de ce qu'ils ont vu est le tamanoir, mais en plus petit. Nous avons déjà croisé des blaireaux, cela n'a rien d'un blaireau. Le chien viverrin et le coati ne correspondent pas non plus. C'est toujours le tamanoir qui s'en approche vraiment beaucoup...  Pour information, ou recensement de "La Bête", nous habitons en Bretagne, sur la côte Finistère Nord.

----------


## Dhell

Bonsoir,
Comme plusieurs personnes je suis tombé par hasard sur le forum en cherchant des réponses. 
Nous sommes de Lens dans le Nord pas de calais.
Hier ( le 26/06/20 ) vers 23h En sortant de lautoroute en direction de La Rochelle nous sommes tombés sur la même bestiole qui traversait la route tranquillement. 
Ma femme la vu et mes deux filles aussi. 
Sur le coup ont à tous pensé à un genre de fourmilier. 
Ça nous a marqué et depuis nous cherchons des réponses.

----------


## maba51

bonjour
cette nuit vers 1h du matin j'ai bien vu cet animal qui traversait la route (boisée) de gauche à droite et est rentrée dans le bois à droite. Boitait un peu, trompe devant longue et qui bouge de gauche a droite, pelage marron non strié, queue basse (pas en panache ni droite). 
Departement 51. Se dirigeait peut etre vers la Marne qui n'est pas loin.

----------


## Nadia85

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...Rt&d=null&vh=e

----------


## maba51

pour celui que j'ai vu il etait tout marron la queue moins touffue et plus pendante et le nez plus large / plus en forme de trompe

----------


## maba51

j ai trouvé une photo qui ressemble 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*c'est : -An adult Tamandua tetradactyla from the Buffalo Zoo, Buffalo, New York. Used with permission of the photographer, Michael Noonan.*- - - Mise à jour - - -

*https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamandua_tetradactyla
Répartition et habitat[modifier | modifier le code]*Ce fourmilier habite tant les forêts tropicales que les savanes arides.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://guyane.ofb.fr/especes/tamandua-fourmilier/

----------


## maba51

tres ressemblant sauf que la queue etait plus courte et le nez plus long que sur la photo

----------


## phacélie

Ça ne pouvait vraiment pas être un blaireau ? Je veux dire, avec la luminosité nocturne, le côté rayé de la tête n'était peut-être pas bien visible, on pouvait peut-être le confondre avec des zones d'ombre et du coup on n'en voyait qu'une partie qui laissait penser à un longue trompe ?

----------


## maba51

ça n'était pas un blaireau je roulais à 30 en phares et je me suis arrêtée pour le regarder passer  : rien à voir. C'est un animal "exotique". 
je pense que c'etait un tamuanda tetradactyla mais legerement modifié suite peut etre a une evolution locale (pas besoin d une longue queue pour entourer nos minces arbres du coup peut etre qu elle pousse de moins en moins a chaque generation, je ne connais rien en biologie je ne sais pas si c'est possible)
des bebes tamuandas rapportes de guyane française puis abandonnés dans nos fôrets et qui auraient reussi a survivre ca ne me parait pas impossible 
si j'en ai vu un il doit bien y en avoir d'autres, en tous les cas avant septembre

----------


## phacélie

Une mutation génétique qui aboutisse à un modification de la longueur de la queue en fonction de l'environnement, ça voudrait dire que cet animal est bien là depuis plusieurs générations, qu'il survit à l'hiver, ou alors peut-être juste le résultat d'un accident.
Et la taille du corps correspond aussi à ce tamandua ?

C'est fou quand-même qu'on ne trouve de trace de cet animal nulle part ailleurs qu'ici depuis 9 ans maintenant.
Et les chasseurs, l'OFB, le MNHN... comment se fait-il qu'on ne trouve pas de publication de leur part à son sujet ?
Ou alors on ne sait pas chercher ? Vraiment ça m'intrigue.

----------


## Floboid

Pareil. Animal brun ressemblant plus à un tamanoir qu'à un blaireau aperçu vers Pontarlier vers une heure. Il a traversé la route entre deux champs. J'ai vu beaucoup d'animaux en roulant de nuit mais encore jamais cette bestiole au pelage marron clair, court sur pattes, museau long mais moins qu'un tamanoir, à la queue courte et surtout à la démarche nonchalante, avec une tête basculant de haut en bas et de toutes petites pattes rapides. Promis, je prends une photo si je le revois...il est introuvable sur le net si ce n'est dans les descriptions de ce forum...mystère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je confirme la taille proche de celle du blaireau et un pelage marron clair uni...aucune rayure ni tâche.

----------


## maba51

je reviens sur ce tamandua vu dans la Marne. je suis certaine que c etait un tamandua mais comme il boitait j'en suis arrivée a la conclusion qu'il avait dû se prendre la queue et un bout de posterieur dans un piege ce qui expliquerait la taille de sa queue plus courte. devant c etait vraiment en forme de trompe pas un nez long et pointu finalement un peu pareil devant et derriere. pas de rayures. 
j ai appele l onf (office national forets) qui m a dit d appeler l'onb (office national biodiversite) la personne m'a demande une description et m'a dit que c est la premiere fois qu'on lui rapportait une presence de cet animal dans la region, n'avait pas l'air plus surprise que ca de ma description. je suis repassée et repassée de nuit au meme endroit mais en vain. M'est venue l'idée de "planquer" toute la nuit dans ma voiture et là j'ai pensé que ca allait trop loin dans ma tete. Mis un terme à ma recherche et ai cessé de venir sur le forum. Bon je reviens .. je ne l'ai pas oublié je ne vais jamais l oublier.. mais les chasseurs sont passés par là, pas sure qu il soit encore vivant en plus ils ont une derogation confinement pour chasser le sanglier. 
ou bien les militaires francais en guyane en rapportent reggulierement au stade de bebes pour leurs enfants un peu partout en france et les relachent ensuite en foret ou bien cet animal vit et se reproduit chez nous depuis longtemps. c est vraiment penible de pas pouvoir prouver mes dires et de passer pour une folle si j en parle, du coup j en parle plus

----------


## Fpi63

Bonsoir,

Juste pour apporter mon témoignage. Hier soir, aux alentours de 21h, j'ai vu traverser le même animal que decrit par beaucoup ici. 40 à 50cm de haut, plus d'1m de long, et une sorte de trompe de 30cm environ
 Il était de couleur marron clair uni.
Pour la localisation, c'était très précisément à 2km en sortie de Rochefort montagne dans le puy de dôme, en direction de Clermont Ferrand.
Je confirme la forte ressemblance avec le Tamandua

----------


## doriant

personne ne voit de ptit de tps en tps ?

----------


## Delphane

Je ramène une petite pierre à l'édifice, par procuration... en fait, ma belle-sœur m'a raconté avoir vu 2 fois un animal bizarre et qu'elle ne reconnaissait pas, qui traversait une route, dans les bois à proximité de Champlitte...
Apparemment, l'animal était plus ou moins de la taille d'un demi-border collie, de couleur gris terreux, avec le bas du corps noir et un nez allongé et "mou".
Bref, en cherchant sur internet, le tamanoir était relativement proche. Ce qui était en tout cas le plus proche de ce qu'elle avait vu. 

On ne peut pas exclure pas la mauvaise observation, bien entendu, cela dit, je trouve intéressant de voir que malgré tout, il y a pas mal de témoignages qui se recoupent, dans différents endroits de France.  ::

----------


## Rem-man

Bonjour, comme beaucoup de personnes sur ce fil, je me suis inscrit sur ce forum car j'ai vu ce genre de petit fourmilier ce dimanche de Pâques en rentrant du boulot vers 22h20. En pleine campagne, il a traversé la route juste devant ma voiture. Je ne vous dis pas ma stupéfaction à la vue de cet animal tout à fait inconnu dans nos contrées. Il avait la grandeur d' un cocker, une fourrure épaisse d'une couleur sable, une trompe qui descendait presqu'au sol et une grande queue bien fournie. Je pense sérieusement à acheter une caméra embarquée mais je ne le verrai peut-être plus. 🙄 Je précise que je suis en Belgique dans la province de Namur. 
J'attend vos réactions avec impatience. 😉

----------


## Rem-man

Hello. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de réactions suite à mon post !!! 🤔

----------


## Phnix

C'est un roman qui se joue sur des années, on attend toujours l'épisode suivant  ::

----------


## Rem-man

Depuis je filme mes trajets mais ça serait vraiment du bol de retomber dessus. 🙄

----------


## Houitie

Ce serait tellement cool que quelqu' un puisse filmer

----------


## maba51

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op%C3%A9ration_Harpie

----------


## maba51

z ont meme nommé tamandua une autre de leurs operations
https://la1ere.francetvinfo.fr/guyan...on-315883.html

----------


## maba51

https://guyane.ofb.fr/especes/tamandua-fourmilier/

----------


## maba51

doivent etre contents les enfants d avoir un bebe tamandua comme cadeau de noel
merci a nos soldats 
ok je sors

----------


## nat34

La majeure partie des plantes ou animaux qui arrivent illégalement sont importés par les touristes, ou achetés de manière illégale. Certaines espèces se sont échappées de zoo ou autre style les perruches à collier, et ont reussi à survivre. Alors oui maba51 vous pouvez sortir, et arrêter de cracher sur nos soldats.

----------


## Chromatyc

Bonjour à tous,
Après une discussion, autour de la bûche de Noël, concernant des animaux improbables vus dans nos contrées, je suis tombé sur ce forum.
En mai 2021 une sorte de fourmilier / coati pas du tout farouche, a été vu dans les phares de la voiture vers 23h en Essonne dans la forêt de cheptainville. 
Malheureusement aucune photo...

----------


## Yann Ick

Décidément ! Une de plus.. Mon copain et moi-même en avons vu 2, (pas le même soir), et c'était la première fois qu'on en voyait l'un comme l'autre. C'était au mois d'aout 2021, dans les Cévennes, pas loin de Vissec, les 2 fois.

Même constat, animal marron uni, plus d'un mètre de long, trappu, queue très fournie mais beaucoup moins longue que celle du tamandua, court sur pattes, avec petite trompe flexible, se déplaçant assez molement de la taille d'un gros blaireau mais n'y ressemblant pas du tout..

 Ressemble énormément à un petit tamanoir (sauf la forme de la queue).. Dans les 2 cas, entre 23h30 et 1h00 du matin, sur petite route de campagne.. Depuis je cherche et ne trouve au final que ce fil de discussion.. toujours pas de photo (effet de surprise quand on le croise, on reste tellement stupéfait qu'on le laisse partir avant de songer à la photo)..

----------


## Nespoir

Bonjour, cette nuit en menant ma chienne aux urgences Vétérinaires dans le vaucluse(84) il était 4h15 du matin quand un animal très improbable ici a traversé la route. J étais alors sur une petite départementale sans traffic entre montagne et champs. L'animal en question était bas, au moins 1m de long, je n ' ai pas vu de poil à moins que ce soit un poil ras de couleur gris foncé, avec un très long museau en forme de trompe et une longue queue au mêmes proportions que son nez. Au début, il m' à semblé reconnaître un animal d'Afrique cherchant des fourmis ou termites, mais j étais en France dans le sud est et cela m'a interrogée...
À la clinique vétérinaire j en ai parlé au docteur, sachant qu il allait peut être me prendre pour une Dingo !!
Quelques clics ce matin et je tombe sur vos témoignages, je me sens moins seule tout à coup mais pas pour autant éclairée sur ce que l'on a vu !!!
Faut il en référer à l'organisme en charge des animaux sur le territoire ? Nous sommes dimanche 9 janvier 2022,depain lundi je ferai le nécessaire pour interpeller les services adéquat.

Merci aux personnes qui ont apporté des témoignages similaires au mien.

----------


## Rem-man

Décidément,  le mystère reste entier. Merci pour vos témoignages. Et restons attentifs.

----------


## VictorR

Hier soir, en rentrant de chez des amis dans l'Aisne (02), vers minuit, j'ai croisé le même animal que décrit par beaucoup. Habitant en région parisienne dans un milieu très urbanisé, et ayant peu l'habitude de la campagne, en croisant cet animal je me suis dit "tiens un fourmilier", j'étais surpris, mais je pensais que c'était sûrement normal de croiser cet animal dans nos campagnes. En rentrant chez moi j'étais curieux d'en savoir plus, et à ma grande surprise, j'ai appris que cet animal ne vit pas en France. Puis je suis tombé sur ce forum qui à attisé ma curiosité, je me suis inscrit pour apporter mon témoignage. Je suis absolument certain que l'animal que j'ai vu n'était pas un blaireau ni un autre animal déjà cité. Cet animal est passé lentement devant moi, j'étais arrêté, plein phare, j'ai eu le temps de bien l'observer (mais pensant que c'était normal de croiser dans nos campagnes ce que je pensais être un fourmilier, je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de le prendre en photo, et puis j'étais surpris...) Je n'ai jamais vu cet animal avant, ni vu de photo sur internet identique à cet animal. Ça ressemble à un Tamanoir, mais plus petit et avec une queue plus courte, une ressemblance avec le Tamandua aussi, mais pas identique. Je pense que c'est une espèce de fourmilier non recensé. Lisant beaucoup de témoignages de personnes ayant observé cet animal, j'ai l'impression que cet animal est très présent en France, dans nos campagnes mais très discret et difficile à observer. Étonnant quand même que cet animal ne soit pas connu des autorités et qu'autant de personnes l'aient observé aux 4 coins de la France depuis tant d'années sans qu'on en sache plus.

----------


## VictorR

L'animal que j'ai vu avait très clairement une trompe identique au Tamanoir, impossible de le confondre avec un blaireau, coati, renard, putois... Il avait une trompe souple qui pendait. J'étais certain d'avoir vu un fourmilier, mais apprenant que les fourmiliers ne vivent pas en France, je suis complètement perdu. A croire que j'ai eu une hallucination. Les témoignages de ceux qui disent avoir vu ce même animal me rassure sur mon état de santé mentale.

----------


## Ju29

Je viens de voir cet animal mystère ce soir, sur une petite route, vers 23h30, dans le Finistère Sud. Un peu pataud, rondouillard, pelage brun clair avec qqes rayures foncées, court sur pattes, traaaanquille, petite tête et museau interminable, au point que j'ai oublié de regarder sa queue ! Suffisamment surprenant pour que je cherche et trouve vos témoignages...

----------


## ElineKécho

Maismais !?? Dinnngue, 00h30 sur la route de Penvenan à Plougrescant dans les côtes d'Armor je viens de voir distinctement un fourmilier devant mes phares. Pris de panique il a fait un allé retour assez leeennnt devant moi.
C était clairement un fourmilier.
Queue toufu, trompe longue.. Un fourmilier quoi! J'ai bien scruté tout les animaux qui pouvait ressembler à ça sur Google.
Sur le coup j'étais trop contente de voir cet animal pour la 1ere fois de ma vie, puis ensuite j'ai trouvé ça étrange et en vérifiant effectivement, il n'a rien à faire dans le coin! Et c'est pas du racisme ^^
Je suis kécho comme mon nom l'indique haha belle surprise !
Demain j'appelle la mairie pour me rendre intéressante hihi
Et pas de zoo au alentour... Je comprend pas !
J'attendais un peu un signe ce soir et voilà cette apparition.
Ça veut pt dire que je dois manger des fourmis... Qui c est!? XD

----------


## CassidySacreZikCountry

Ce que jai vue hier était incroyable, en rentrant du café Théodore avec mon pote on a presque reverser ce que je ne peux que décrire comme étant une sorte de tatou géant Un fourmilier avec la mange peut-être ? Fin, cétait sûr-réaliste de croisé cette belle créature dans son environnement. Nameste.

----------

